# Sticky  Please introduce yourself to the Forum



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.

Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I am surprised by the lack of posts here....

My name is Scott. I am 51 years old and live in South New Berlin NY. I am in Auto and RV sales. Yes, I am a used car salesman...... Been doing that for almost 33 years. I have not let myself dream of retirement yet. LOL. I have hunted since the age of 14, and bow hunted for about the last 15 years. I fell in love with bow hunting. So much so, that I rarely do any small game hunting anymore. Love the weather better, the deer patterns, and getting to hunt the best times of the rut. I have also gotten into 3D shooting. Initially to keep me in practice all summer and to help with gauging yardages.


----------



## MikeShaw (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi All, 
I'm Mike from the Richmond, Virginia area. I've been shooting target archery for about five years, and I use a Samick Sage take-down recurve. I'm at the point where I shoot from 30 yards, get about two bull's eyes in 20 arrows, and I don't lose any in the woods anymore! 

My goal is is to maintain the same level, but move back to 50 yards. I'd be very pleased with that.

Have a great day, all!
Mike


----------



## Lucky Linda (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all, I am a Master's Div. or Silver Seniors woman who competes in the compound release classification during tournaments. I also occasionally practice with my recurve but have not shot recurve in a tournament in many years. I have been shooting compound for a year and love it. I shoot NFAA target events and Sr. Games. I also shoot local club league outside and club tournaments. Altogether I shot recurve about 8 years off and on and the year of compound.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Howdy everyone. I'm from Central California at the base of the Sierras. Fruits and nuts actually grow on trees here. I'm 62 and just picked up shooting again after more than 40 years. When I'm not shooting, I'm drag racing or riding motorcycles.....or doing dumb stuff like working for a living. I'm tellin' ya, that really gets in the way.

I have a PSE Theory ILF type recurve bow at 36# that I use in local league nights. I also have a Bear Kodiak Magnum 50# that I've had since my youth. That thing is hard to shoot now after half a lifetime of sitting at a computer as a print production artist.

At this point, I'm not very good. I think I have the ability to be good, but only after I get that pesky discipline thing under control. I have been able to put 5 arrows in the center pretty frequently. Just not at league nights. I tend to get sloppy and "slice a few off into the woods" to use a golf term.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, I am located in Northern Delaware and have been retired from my real job since 2007. I have been working part time the past 3 years as a product photographer for a high end Firearms Dealer but that is only 40-50 hours a month. Just enough to keep me out of trouble and pay for my hobbies. I shoot a lot of sporting clays at M&M sporting clays over in Jersey and am a active saltwater fly rodder. I left competitive archery back when Golden Eagle was about to go out of business due the amount of time I was spending doing it and the increased travel my position at work was requiring. Prior to that I had been shooting some sort of bow since the early 60's up to the time I stopped. Several years after I decided to go back to my roots and buy a good longbow and some cedar arrows and go back to shooting for fun. Over the years I shot just about ever class out there and figured with a longbow I would be able just to keep it fun. Well one LB lead to another then a one piece recurve all from Jeff Massie in TX. Then came the Trad Tech but I still only shot in the back at my own targets for fun. 

I recently returned from The Villages and I guess talking with one of their active archery members got me fueled up to get back into target archery shape for when we move down to The Villages in a couple years. First thing was to pull out the old wheeled target gear I used and then I looked at what is out there now in high end freestyle gear. Man you all sure let the dogs out on equipment prices!!!!!! For a hoyt bow, release, fall away rest, stabilizers, sight and scope and a few dozen Easton ACC or x10 arrows the cash register would of been near the price of my first car. I am not ready to go there yet........ So out came the Hoyt Gold Medalist along with some new carbon limbs and some carbon one shafts and I figure I am ready to play with a Classic FITA bow set up with modern ILF limbs. 

Linda hope to see ya in a couple years on the firing line down there.......


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr. Jerald A. Barris 30 Years young. Father of one 5 Year old boy. My wife and I gave been married for almost 8 years now. I am a middle school principal and her a teacher also middle school different schools. I've been shooting bows for as long as I remember 25 plus years. I currently shoot a halon 32 6. I also have dabbled in recurves. I started bow hunting at 13 and I'll stop when they throw dirt on me. I live about as west as you can in PA before you become an Ohioan!


----------



## sailordll (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,
I am also located in Wisconsin and work at the University.
61 y/o and enjoy archery hunting for deer and turkeys.
Looking forward to learning more on both topics here.
Daniel


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I am from Western Pa for 9 months of the year and Lake wales ,Fl area the winter months. I am 67. I am retired from Verizon Communications since 2000. I shot pistol competition back in the 70's. Then I moved into Highpower Rifle Competition with my sons through the 1980's till 1995. Shot on the Pa.State Service Rifle Team for 10 years along with 2 sons. Then we went to a 3d match in 1995 and its been all archery ever since.Hopefully I will shoot in my 23rd IBO world Championship this coming year.My wife also shoots archery with us. Love chasing whitetails with my bow in Pa and Ohio.I have been successful taking a buck every year since 1965. been out west hunting Elk and have taken 6 good ones along with some nice mule deer. Still enjoying archery but my bow poundage keeps going down. Down to 50#these day but no big deal,i just shoot lighter arrows and shooting as good as I ever did.3D is probally my favorite but I am really enjoying field and animals rounds my 3 months in Florida in the winter. I go to a few ASA shoots and enjoy them but there all a real haul from Western Pa . Last summer I was the 2nd man in charge of the 3rd leg of the IBO National Triple Crown Event and layed out most of the courses. It ended up being my summer job last year. I have 8 grandchildren and I am slowly getting them all involved in archery. I really enjoy reading all the articles on A.t and buying and selling on here.The 1st 10 years I shot,there was no info at all about tuning. Today there is tons of info and it has made me a better archer for sure.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello Seniors,
John here, 58 years young and live in Charlotte, NC. My archery passion is on 3D and target shooting. Looking forward to retirement and hope I can find a way to fuel my archery passion in a "retirement gig" at some point in the future.


----------



## m-ctsellers (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello Seniors,

I am 63 years old, and my name is Michael. I am a Test Engineer and I both work and live in Connecticut. I am an avid archer, and having been shooting archery seriously since 1996. I have several bows that I shoot. My hunting bow is a Mathews Z9, I have three pins in my Viper Venom sight, a HDX Ultra drop away arrow rest, an AEP quick disconnect and stabilizer. I have an Special Archery peep with a verifier lens, and Black Eagle Zombie Slayer arrows. I hunt with a TruBall Chappie Boss thumb release. My 3-D bow is set up much the same. I shoot 3-D archery with a Mathews Halon 37 Pro Comp X. I have 4 pins in my Viper Microtune sight with pin light and two screw in sunscreens (front and back), a HDX Ultra drop away arrow rest, an AEP quick disconnect and stabilizer. I have an Special Archery peep with a verifier lens, and Black Eagle Challenger arrows. I shoot 3-D with a TruBall Sweet Spot II Ultra back tension thumb release. I have a Chrome Bowtech Constitution for shooting indoor spot leagues. I have 1 pin in my Viper Pro 2000 sight, a Golden Futura micro adjust drop away arrow rest, an AEP quick disconnect, a 24" front stabilizer and 12" back stabilizer. I have an Special Archery peep with a verifier lens, and Black Eagle Challenger arrows with 145 grain tips. I also shoot spots with a TruBall Sweet Spot II Ultra back tension thumb release. 

I started shooting NFAA and I had the pleasure to shoot the National Seniors Games in Alabama this year. I've hosted over a hundred 3-D archery shoots, and the IBO CT State Championship 10 times. I am the director of an archery club at work with a goal of introducing new archers to the greatest sport ever.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm in Mill Creek Washington about 20 miles north of Seattle WA. Up until 3 months ago I hadn't pulled on a bow in 55 years. My daughter and I bought my son in law a Diamond Deploy SB bow for his birthday on Sept.4th, 2017. I shot it a couple of times and remembered how much fun I had with my cousin shooting his 30lb Bear recurve bow. But that was in the late 60s. The compounds of today are a far cry from the long bows and recurves of that day. I bought a Diamond Prism bow and have been shooting that for the last 3 months. Was shooting at 30lbs so as not to put too much strain on my left shoulder. It got to be pretty easy to pull so I upped the draw weight to 40lbs and doing fine at that weight. I just bought a Diamond Infinite Edge Pro 3 weeks ago, on sale for $299.00. Shot it for the first time last week and love it. It's also set at 40lbs for the time being. I'm working my way up to 50-60lbs. I'm having a real blast with archery. The exercise is actually doing some good with my arthritis in my left shoulder which is a good thing. I really enjoy AT also.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

Hello, 
I'm from central Minnesota, 64 years old. Enjoy shooting indoor in the winter, field, fita, and 3d in the summer. My favorite style is freestyle. I enjoy meeting other archers and challenging myself to improve.
I am energized by being part of an organized, like thinking, group sharing their views on archery related issues.
I like the idea of a Senior section. Some things change when we age and centralizing the discussion on some of these issues is beneficial to us.
I personally love the challenges of field archery, but am finding that shooting two rounds of 28 field targets and 14 animals, on a hot weekend, exposes my limitations.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Hello All,
My name is Kurt, I'm 64 (Silver Senior FS) and started shooting when I was about 9 years old (old fiberglass stick bow), now I shoot a Hoyt U/E with all the extras. I don't shoot better but I miss with more accuracy! I spent the the first 24 years of my adult life traveling around the world and country with the military. After retirement, I got my dream job as a teacher to 6, 7, and 8th graders and have been there for almost 20 yrs. I'm married, have 2 sons, 6 grandkids. All are involved in archery to some extent. My joy is to go to the field range or back yard, and shoot with my family! Extracurricular activities include Music (flute/piano), Motorcycles (FLHTC), Shriners. We live North of Spokane Washington and have some the best scenery around, we shoot at Evergreen Archery Club in town (2-14 butt field courses, and a flat target range out to 100yds). I spend entirely too much time viewing AT, but have been able to gleen a tremendous amount of knowledge from my fellow contributors. Thank you for the opportunity to join this Group.


----------



## ptpm (Jun 7, 2006)

Howdy, I'm another archer from southern Wisconsin (Beloit), I'm in the Master Senior group (77yrs young). I enjoy shooting target indoor, both NFAA & some USArchery, but my favorite is outdoor field, anything with targets (no 3D).
I'm retired from Lucent Technologies and enjoy my retirement. I am slowly working myself out of bow hunting, I really enjoy the sport, but not the work involved after the kill shot..... Karl


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Good evening folks:yo: 66 years old and bow hunting has been and still is IT for me. Hunt public ground most of the time here in Missouri(no vehicles allowed they come out with the labor of love....love of the sport) and get the occasional elk hunt out west. On those days When not hunting or fishing I'm a bit of a gym rat which allows me to physically keep after my passion, and I truly love the physical challenge. Majored in Wildlife and Conservation management at the University of Missouri but ended up working for a company that I worked for part time while as a student. Last spring I retired from sales in the wholesale air conditioning and refrigeration business after 43 years in that industry. Shot my first two deer with a Bear Kodiak Magnum and Bear razor heads and cedar shafts about 50 years ago.
.....keep hunting it will keep you young,
Rob


----------



## TK Sublette (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm Tim A Highway Supervisor from Prescott Valley, AZ. Worked in Law enforcement 3 years. I have archery hunted around AZ for 11 years or so and Rifle hunted in Montana for 10 years prior to that. I dream about get drawn again archery elk. I shoot a Mathews Switchback , but am looking for something with more let off. I have banged my body up working in the West for 32 years and have a bad right shoulder. I only pull 55 pounds now. I mainly spot and stalk mule deer. I have shot 5 , but only one 4 point. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## HARLEYFIVESEVEN (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am Harley Zachary and I am 68 years old. I gave up hunting a few years ago but still love to shoot target and 3D. I still work and get every other week-end off so that limits my tournaments. As you can see by my signature...I really like shooting collecting different bows. All of my bows are totally set up with all of their own accessories. I am going to get pictures of all of them one of these days. I own six now with a new Hoyt Redwrx RX-1 Ultra Carbon on order.


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, 66 years old, retired, live in the San Juan Islands in Washington state. Just started shooting a compound bow a little less than a year ago and really enjoy it. I shoot shotguns, mostly trap, five stand and sporting clays. I'm an elk hunter, go to Montana, this was my first archery season and I loved it (even though I didn't get one). Bought a used Mathews No Cam HTR here on AT and love shooting it in my yard here. I have learned so much here on AT, it's a great resource for new shooters like myself.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello-John now from N.E. Ia (Home state N.W. Ill) & just turned 76. Bought my 1st real bow & joined local club & NFAA in 1956. Been in Archery ever since (61 years). Limited Archery/bowhunting during my 5 year stint with Navy/Marines but never without my bow. Retired steel worker (32 years) + a Archery shop/lanes owner from 1964 thru 1982. Always bowhunted & rekindled my interest in competition in 2010. NFAA Field & Target + indoor 300s. I shoot the Master Senior Bowhunting div with compound & Master Senior traditional Longbow (wood arrows) barebow. I have 2 adult children that shoot & bowhunt + 4 G-kids in archery & bowhunting too So, we keep busy year round. I'm truly blessed.


----------



## blueriverjerry (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello All, Jerry , from Blueriver, Oregon. 75 in a few days. Primary interest is elk hunting and an occasional 3D shoot. Hunting partners have all dropped out so pretty much solo these days though folks in the next CG from my usual spot invite me for evening dinner/chit chat. Retired from Navy and University of CA San Diego so have the entire month of Sept for deer/elk. Started in the mid 50's and currently own a Bowtech Carbon OD (cams too aggressive) and a just purchased PSE evolve 31. Just thankful to still be able to go for a walk in the woods, though a blind over a wallow is more a lot more productive when the bulls aren't talking.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello fellow seniors! 

I’m 60 years old. Served 15+ years in the Army. 6 years Engineers and 9 years Infantry. 

Been in all 50 States. Born in Salem, Massachusetts. Spent most of my early life before going in the service at 19 in Maine and New Hampshire. My favorite place I lived was Alaska. Drove the AL-Can twice. Worsts was Hawaii. Live for the past 28 years in Illinois. Live next to the Shawnee National Forest. It’s so beautiful down in Southern Illinois. Retired and bought a small farm. 

Hardcore Hunted and fished all my life, specially in Alaska. Caught over 100 salmon and shot 5 caribou. Arrowed over 14 deer. Just started competing in Archery 3 years ago. 2017 my best year. Won 2017 Wisconsin Tristar, won 2017 ITAA 18m & 25m Indoor State Championship. Won 2017 ITAA 50m State Outdoor Field Championship. Won 2017 Midwest Pro/Am and a few 1st place 3D events. 

Some guys have trophy deer mounted on the wall. My trophies is getting a picture and autographing my Mathews C4 bow the top pro Archery guys in the would. Manly US. All I need is Dave Cousins, Levi Morgan and Steve Anderson whom I talked to but didn’t get a picture with him. But do have as my trophies Rio and Logan Wilde, Jesse Broadwater, Braden Gellenthien, Tim Gillingham, Mike Schlosser, Stephan Hansen, Briger Deaton and Jamie Van Natta. 

I regret I didn’t start competing years ago.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike from Montgomery Al. 63 yrs Young and Semi-Retired Contractor. Married for 43 yrs, One Daughter and Three Grandchildren. All Grands are very active and that keeps my Wife and I very busy. Shoot my bow in the morning and then head to minor home Repair jobs most work days. Shoot local 3d tournaments as much I can, and try to make 3-4 ASA tournaments each yr. I shoot in the Super Senior Known class with a New Breed Cyborg.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Way to go draw29. You’re good for the sport of Archery to keep it going through your total involvement and passing it on to your family.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ptpm Karl. Are you the Karl that runs events at Beloit Field Archer’s? The place of that 70” moose rack on the wall?


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

My name is Roger, and live in Southern Oregon. The irony in that, is I primarily enjoyed target archery, and now live in an area without target archery, but great bow hunting, an activity which was more of a spin off from my field archery. I started losing interest in the sport when the tech wars began in earnest way back when. Fast flight strings, radical cams, etc. When I held my first 80% let off bow, holding it at anchor with my little finger, I knew the Rubicon had been crossed. I do not really recognize the sport today, as to my eye, most people are shooting what amount to vertical crossbows. Not that I am a purest, I worked my way from bamboo long bow, to recurve, to round wheel 50% let off, to a easy draw, 65% PSE, which is over 25 years old, and I still shoot. I am, once again, trying to get back into the sport, with my PSE and 2114 Easton arrows, all left over from a bygone era, but am finding little to no local support for an old, compound barebow target archer. It is if I am reliving those first arrows I shot from the hand me down longbow, with mismatched arrows, at a cardboard box stuffed with rags, in the creek by my home. Without the new tech, the bells and whistles, the 340 plus feet per second speed, I am viewed as a quaint anachronism when I do shoot at the local gun club, which does have a few practice butts. Before you say he doth protest too much, I did try a 32 in, full cam, Mission, with release and all, but find myself pulled back to my roots. I know time and tide wait for no man, but it would be fun to have just one more good go round.


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm Jim from Iowa, 62 and retiring from Iowa DOT on Thursday. I dabbled with a recurve as a kid and literally couldn't hit anything. I tried gun hunting whitetails 15 years ago and saw few bucks so I decided to pick up a compound 10 years ago loved it.


----------



## DaubsNU1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Doug from Nebraska, turned 50 in September. My wife (44) calls me a "senior" and makes fun of me all the time for being old : ) 

I remind her that I'm married to a younger woman...I win!


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

hi my name jack I have been bow hunting over 40 years .I still enjoy bowhunting that I spend 5 weeks a year doing it, thanks to very understanding wife. I will bowhunt until I die.i have had to go to 50 lb bows.but it stiil will do the job. three years ago I shot my biggest buck scored 140.still climb a ladder stand and use tent blinds.i will be 72 in a couple of months.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I am 67 and in my 35th, and last, year of teaching school. I love to hunt, but as I have gotten older I have lost my killer instinct so all I kill now are targets. For the past several years I have become obsessed with string building and find that hobby to be as fulfilling as slinging arrows. I have been married 45 years and have one son and 5 grandkids. My first bow was a Bear Whitetail Hunter. I thought that bow was a real screamer; I'll bet it shot all of 230fps with a tail wind. Up here in N.E. South Dakota, winter puts a crimp in my shooting time, but this summer, after retirement, I hope to hit the range at least once a day.

Automan


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello All, I'm Scott from NE Iowa, 56 years young
I been shooting with a bow my whole life, my dad bought my forst one from Monkey Wards in the late 60's
I've been competing sence about 93 and started building my own strings about 98 or 99
Glad to be here, looking forward to the exchange


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello. My name is Larry and I recently retired after 47 years of factory work. Been shooting competitively for about 30 years. My favorite discipline is 3-D at unknown yardage under primarily I.B.O. rules and classes. Triangle Lakes Archery was where I started shooting and was where the I.B.O got it's start many years ago. Hopefully I will have more time to spend in practice for the up-coming season. I have been blessed to have taken numerous whitetails here in southwestern Ohio as well as a Wyoming Pronghorn with Table Mountain Outfitters in 2016. With all the advancements in equipment over the years I would be interested in the opinions of other seniors as to which has impacted archery (both modern and traditional) the most. There's no wrong answers as I'm just asking for opinions. My choice would the use of parallel limbs. -????-


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My name is Chuck and I'm a 77 year old archery addict....:wink:

Kind of gave up archery when I went off to college. Didn't get back into it until I retired in 06. Don't know why I waited so long.

Don't deer hunt anymore because I'm not comfortable climbing 15-20 feet up a tree. So my best medicine for my affliction is shooting targets of all kinds. I do as many of the ASA pro ams as time and money allows, field when I can find a shoot, and target also when I can find a shoot. I keep three or four foamies out back as well as a couple bag targets. Winter time its my 10 yards down in the basement and a nearby local indoor range.

After one shoulder arthoscopic surgery and achy arthritis in both of 'em I've dialed back my draw weight down to 40-45 pounds. I keep a few tools to do my own work because there's no shop nearby anymore. EZ Press Green, home made draw board that can also serve as a "hooter shooter", LCA Pro Master fletching machine, DIY arrow saw, and other junk that comes in handy.

I retired from a local community college after 20 years working in external programs dealing with adult education and workforce development. (BTW our basketball team ranks one or two in the NJCAA standings, Vincennes University Trailblazers. :first

None of the kids or grandkids or great grandkids have gotten the archery bug. 

Although I don't score very well in the tournaments I shoot, but I do enjoy the company of shooters more my age. I feel fortunate to be allowed to serve as a staff shooter for what I consider the best family owned archery company in the world, Ben Pearson. 

If you run into me on the range, take time to say "Howdy".....

Chuck Roche


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Jerald Barris said:


> Dr. Jerald A. Barris 30 Years young. Father of one 5 Year old boy. My wife and I gave been married for almost 8 years now. I am a middle school principal and her a teacher also middle school different schools. I've been shooting bows for as long as I remember 25 plus years. I currently shoot a halon 32 6. I also have dabbled in recurves. I started bow hunting at 13 and I'll stop when they throw dirt on me. I live about as west as you can in PA before you become an Ohioan!


Well Doc, I'm 47 years your senior. LOL

Welcome to the Senior Forum!


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Well Doc, I'm 47 years your senior. LOL
> 
> Welcome to the Senior Forum!


Lol. Didn't even realize I posted on the senior forum until now! Can I stay anyway? I took my kid Ice skating today and feel about 90!


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm Terry, 66, retired in Illinois. I have been bow hunting for about 8 years. Since I retired a year ago I have been bow hunting whitetail a lot but didn't get a chance at the shooter I wanted. Bought a Halon 6 a couple of years ago and love it! A great bow. Will frequent this site to see what's going on .


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Jerald Barris said:


> Lol. Didn't even realize I posted on the senior forum until now! Can I stay anyway? I took my kid Ice skating today and feel about 90!


Fine by me...forum boss said open to anyone who's interested.


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your retirement bass.deer


----------



## ory66 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello I'm Steve, recently moved from Houma, Louisiana to Carver, Mass. I have worked in electrical utilites, manual machine shops, and now I'm a instrumentation tech at a nuclear plant. Did a little duck and rabbit hunting in the past. Recently purchased a Grey Recon Centergy 60 lb. bow. I grew up shooting recurves recreationally, This is my first compound bow.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello, names Mike, live in Indiana
I have shot archery since the early 80s, didn't take it seriously until 2000. I love hunting deer and turkey with bow.
I also shoot the IBO tournaments


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

forgot I will be 60 on the 19th
Getting old is not fun


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Trykon Mike said:


> Hello, names Mike, live in Indiana
> I have shot archery since the early 80s, didn't take it seriously until 2000. I love hunting deer and turkey with bow.
> I also shoot the IBO tournaments


I'm also a Hoosier. Vincennes, how about you?


----------



## SO I HUNT (Jun 23, 2009)

My grandkids call me Poppy and I’m 58 live in Az. Love anything dealing with archery.. I’ve worked for myself for the last 25 years (welding business anything big bore pipe) I’ve taken several bull elk biggest being 376 and have taken mule deer and other game.. I have a 14 year old granddaughter that is my huntress and took her first mule deer small 4 point this year and was the best experience I’ve ever had! Watching my grandkids regardless of hunting or volleyball is what life is about..
Hoping to pull a archery bull tag this year?


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> I'm also a Hoosier. Vincennes, how about you?


Born and raised in Bloomington, I've lived the last 39 years on the southside of Indianapolis


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,
My name is Steve. I am 60 years old, live in West Central Illinois. I to dream of retirement everyday, but best case scenario will be in 6 years. As a young man I hunted all kinds of small game. I was shooting bows before it was cool. Started deer hunting later in life, but never got the thrill from gun hunting like I did from bowhunting. So now I only hunt with a bow; deer mainly and coyote when convenient. Would love to try turkey hunting someday. I still hunt from tree stands, but loving my ground blind more and more. My grandson is almost 3, I can’t wait to introduce him to this sport.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Don Schultz 67 yrs. Retired from industrial automation sales. I live in north central Illinois, DeKalb county. I've been bowhunting since 1990. I currently use 3 Darton bows to compete, and hunt. I've been using all carbon Beman arrows for many years but am now transitioning to ACC Pro Hunting (yeah they don't make 'em any more) for the weight without losing speed because of the performance of the Darton 3800. Still hunting from tree stands, though I own a couple of blinds.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Im April from Saratoga Spings NY--Soon to be Morriston Florida though. Errrr Late 50s:embara:--I was alot of things, But mostly an exercise rider/trainer for race horses, w some breeder/jockey. owner. transporter thrown in. Consultant now. Hunted w a recurve from horseback--for rabbit as a kid, (no deer on LI around my area at that time). Now addicted bow huntress. I "cut my bowhunting teeth" so to say on my back 20 here In NY. AT/Podcasts/Reading/Listening /Learning--I have become better than most around me, learning about the pressured deers ways. And those causing the pressure--Including me--Will always be a student of the woods-Big Woods fair Chase:darkbeer:--Hope to travel n hunt starting this upcoming year.


----------



## Mr.BOGUS (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi.
I am Darko Feher, 26 years old, from Serbia. At this moment for 2 and half years security worker but ecology and enviromental protection is my real profesion. I am about to start some long range shots from Bear Escape (as soon as he arive from Ebay) to prove to our local archery club owner who make laugh on me when i came to ask about some advice, that 100 and 100+ meters shots are not impossible just because he sucks at archery and cant go beyond 18 despite of owning club. He is more a busynesman than archer and i took it as personal ofense. So there is going to be very sweet and hot revenge in public over social networks backed up with video clips. After that i am just gonna keep shooting at distance for my own pleasure. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all, I'm from S.E. MN. Bow hunted several years when I was young. Then I missed some years. When our son got old enough and was interested to go hunting I started him out turkey hunting with a gun. He wanted to deer hunt so I told him we would but only archery. That was over 20 years ago and he is still my best hunting partner. We primarily bow hunt turkey and deer.

15 months ago I was putting up a ladder style stand. An Ol' Man Bowlite stand with the low silhouette (narrow) ladder. I never liked that stand as it was the only one we had that had the narrow ladder. I placed the stand against the tree and fastened the middle support bar to both the ladder and tree. I then climbed up to the seat to fasten the top support. The stand began to pull away from the tree so I stayed still and waited for it to come to a stop and return to the tree. When it did I took one step down to go back to the ground and put a bit more lean on the stand. When I stepped down the stand pulled away from the tree again. I stayed still but this time when it stopped against the support bar the stand bent over backwards tossing me to the ground. I landed on my feet but in doing so shattered my left heel. It required a plate and 11 screws to fix but I will never walk correctly again and have trouble navigating uneven surfaces.

At the time of this injury I was in great shape. A very muscular 190 pounds. Every Doctor I've seen has remarked at the fact that I didn't injure my back with a fall from that height and with enough force to do what it did to my heel. I wasn't Cam Hanes but I could have given him a go with most things. Sustainability at any age is important so I say at whatever age, take care of yourself.

I know I should have tied a rope to the seat portion of the stand. Placed the stand like I did and then taken that rope around the back of the tree and tied it off on the opposite side of the stand. But like with most accidents I had gotten away without doing this close to a hundred times in my hunting career.

If I'm able to hunt again, due to the amount of hardware in my foot I will be restricted to blind hunting. I can not take the chance of even the shortest fall. Most likely a western bow hunt for elk is now out of the question. Unless I go as Chief Cook and Bottle Washer. At 58 years old I have a lot of hunting left so I'm not giving up. We'll see but I did want to pass my experience on and ask that we older hunters and younger hunters too be very careful out there, particularly with stand hunting.

I wish us all the best.

Carl


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello. Name is Michael Iwai. 70 years old this month. Retired school social worker. Live on island of Kauai, Hawaii. Interest, treestand hunting. Hoyt Defiant. Poor computer skills so not sure if I'm doing this correctly.

Sent from my QTAXIA1 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh wow...it worked. Aloha.

Sent from my QTAXIA1 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

miwai said:


> Oh wow...it worked. Aloha.
> 
> Sent from my QTAXIA1 using Archery Talk forum


Aloha and what is a QTAXIA1? Like a surf board or something? :wink:


----------



## The Blue Raja (Mar 10, 2012)

The Blue Raja, late of The Mystery Men, a dedicated group of quasi super hero crime fighters. My particular skill was flinging tableware, especially spoons and forks. I retired after a rather unfortunate incident involving The Spleen and one of our trainees, Spark Boy. You may have read about it in the Champion City Tattler. 

I rather fancied myself an archer from the time I was a lad. I look forward to getting to know everyone here on the Senior Forum.


----------



## starleys (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm Starley. 61 y.o. in Swanton OH. Truck Driver. Shoot barebow recurve and longbow at targets. Bought first bow Memorial Day 2017. So if you subtract two months out for back surgery I have been shooting a total of 6 months. Currently keep 80% of arrows in red or yellow at 20 yards. Just started shooting 30 yards and keep it in the circle. Enjoy shooting as it keeps shoulder, back and a few other areas limber. Lightest bow 30 lbs. Heaviest 48.


----------



## Wparcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, my name is Joe and years ago was on this board as TwangQ2XL. Retired from Maryland to western PA in 2015 and loving life since. When I remembered Archery Talk I couldn't get back on as twang so went with new name. Have had great luck dealing with folks on this board in the past and look forward to checking in now and again. Love the senior archers posts, I'm 68......!


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, I am Denny living in Hayden, Idaho. I grew up in Ortonville, Minnesota having "fallen" for archery after seeing Howard Hill in the movie shorts. I am 75 and retired, but I still try to shoot in the back yard 3-4 times per week. I started shooting in 1947 using willows stick bows and arrows with chicken feathers and nails for tips. I grew up enough to get a fiber glass bow for Christmas when I was around 10 years old. I bought a hunting bow when I graduated from high school - a recurve. Finally I gave in and bought a compound bow when I was in my late 30's.
I worked as an electrical engineer prior to retiring a couple years ago. Now I can shoot any old time I want!!
I spent about 48 years with the Navy (military and civilian) so I was able to keep shooting all during that time except for a brief stint in Bermuda and while I was on a carrier. I look forward to getting involved with Archery Talk.


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

Howdy neighbor. 
I used to be a member of Evergreen, but as I got older and less competitive I let my membership lapse. I am a member of the Coeur d' Alene Bowman. 
I remember shooting at a Washington State Field tournament back in 1969 or thereabouts. The shoot was held up on Spokane Mountain! I know a few folks from Evergreen but don't recall anyone named Kurt, but I probably has seen you at some time. I will look for you sometime when I get over there for a 3D shoot.


----------



## Bigboom338 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mike here, I live in rural SE South Dakota. I am 53 yrs old and married to my best friend for going on 31 years now. We have 3 grown kids and 3 grandchildren with 3 more due this spring. I just got back into archery 5 years ago and now that's all I think about. I am fortunate enough that I work right next door to the Easton Archery center in Yankton SD. So I have some really awesome indoor and outdoor shooting opportunities. I am a maintenance tech by trade and I work so that I can afford to play. I only have 2 bows at present, a 2010 Hoyt Matrix 31 and a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder which I love. Next bow on the horizon is looking like a Halon 32 6, we will see.
I am an avid big game hunter along with bird hunting, pheasants and geese. We fish both open and hard water. We love to camp and have even entertained the idea of getting a camper and leaving the tent at home, but I don't think we are old enough to go that route yet.
I just feel very blessed to get to live in this great country and do all the really cool things that we do.


----------



## LProuse (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm Lyle, age 79 but feel like 50. Retired airline captain and just now getting back into bow hunting after 5-6 years off. I live in the Atlanta area and eased off of bow hunting since the season is so warm here during bow season I'm planning a bow hunt in Missouri this year and am getting all my stuff out, dusting it off, and am eager to start shooting again. Looking forward to the trip and a good time with a good friend who's an avid MO bow hunter. Looks like some nice deer in that area.


----------



## Bow_Dude (May 12, 2007)

Kevin here... I hail from Salt Lake City, Utah. I am 64 years old next week. Been shooting since I was about 10 or so, hunting with bow and arrow since 1975 when I bought my first hunting bow. I am still working, I own and run a construction company, I am a General Contractor. I plan on working a couple more years and then retiring at age 66 or 67. I have been married 41 years this March. I shoot 3-d year round when there is a shoot to attend and shoot in a 3-d winter league each year.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

ed here from kansas 58 years old been shooting since 1985. compound bare bow. i have had many memories in archery. lived in illinois not to far from st. louis. shot with earl and ann hoyt, vic wunderle and terry and michelle ragsdale. memories that no one can take away.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello All, yes I guess I'm here... I'm 58 shoot all the time now. Won a few local tournaments and one big one in Illinois. I shot an elk few years back couldnt take it any longer and moved here to Colorado. Ha. Even got a job at Parks and Wildlife to learn more about hunting. Recently Ive actually been focusing on Spots since we have about 5 inches of snow on the ground. Shooting pretty conservative but need to shorten my draw for indoor. Shooting 60 arrows is kinda wearing on my body. Been going to the gym three day a week to hopefully build up some of these tired muscles. Hope everybody is doing well and seeing the 10 ring on vegas and the 12 on 3d's... Its fine for me with binoculars... Ha.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

twofinger said:


> ed here from kansas 58 years old been shooting since 1985. compound bare bow. i have had many memories in archery. lived in illinois not to far from st. louis. shot with earl and ann hoyt, vic wunderle and terry and michelle ragsdale. memories that no one can take away.


Hey Ed what part near St. Louis? I lived in Collinsville, IL... Shot with John Dudley for a couple of years...


----------



## DadOfEight (Feb 15, 2013)

Dan, 62, from Ann Arbor, Mi. 8 Kids, one son followed by seven daughters. About 8 years ago my youngest daughter started shooting in a local JOAD group. I was driving her in every Saturday morning 'cuz she liked it and it looked like fun. Three years ago the club started an adult learn to shoot night, I bought a bow off craigslist and went so that I could have some fun throwing sticks at a target with my daughter. That worked out for about a year until skating and other activities started catching her interest but it was to late for me, I was hooked. I shoot in a league in the winter, at a 3D course "Up North" in the summer and in the back yard spring and fall.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

DadOfEight said:


> Dan, 62, from Ann Arbor, Mi. 8 Kids, one son followed by seven daughters. About 8 years ago my youngest daughter started shooting in a local JOAD group. I was driving her in every Saturday morning 'cuz she liked it and it looked like fun. Three years ago the club started an adult learn to shoot night, I bought a bow off craigslist and went so that I could have some fun throwing sticks at a target with my daughter. That worked out for about a year until skating and other activities started catching her interest but it was to late for me, I was hooked. I shoot in a league in the winter, at a 3D course "Up North" in the summer and in the back yard spring and fall.
> View attachment 6414221


Oh my...I only had one daughter and one granddaughter and now one great-granddaughter. I feel fortunate to have survived the teen years of the daughter and granddaughter. I cannot imagine how somebody survives having seven daughters. Congratulations!


----------



## DadOfEight (Feb 15, 2013)

It wasn't to bad, I never had more that 5 teenage daughters at once! :darkbeer:


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

caseyville and highland so hi former neighbor now living here in kansas


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Just want to say welcome to everyone. Great board and I have already learned some things here. Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


HitMan! I hope your still not dreaming about retirement!?????

Yo Ol"Bro,,is this a place (sub-section forum) I may enjoy hangingn out in? Ypou need Ox created Mutantville for OBT & me and we didn't partake in it...lol


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Oh my...I only had one daughter and one granddaughter and now one great-granddaughter. I feel fortunate to have survived the teen years of the daughter and granddaughter. I cannot imagine how somebody survives having seven daughters. Congratulations!


YOU!~ I raised 2 daughters 2 female labs and was in training from my wife.....I mastered my Roll! and my 2 daughters have gave me 3!!! Grandson!!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

FYI you blind old man and Hoodetts. you dont need to tell me where you are from.............................................................................../|\ it it here


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm so old,,,, Fred Bear padded me on top my head:set1_CHAPLIN3: and said that boy is a natural Hood :hat::nixon:

I'm so old, I shot a state indoor record that holds to this day with 80lb bow

I'm so old, I knew Bob Ragsdale before Terry & Michelle had met and I was there when they did hook up in, Michelle was stalking Terry!

I ordered a case of Tink's Old #69 from Tink before it went on the market (He is old! and has came to hunt with me 3 times over the years along with me there everywhere with him :behindsof

i'm so old >>>>----->I was the 1st to win at all the national archery organizations~Venues :dancing:

I'm so old, I can make a rest out of a coat hanger and out shoot you:thumb:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Oh my...I only had one daughter and one granddaughter and now one great-granddaughter. I feel fortunate to have survived the teen years of the daughter and granddaughter. I cannot imagine how somebody survives having seven daughters. Congratulations!


I just read this that again as was scrolling 

Mercy on you and you got a special place in heaven waiting on you!:hail:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Shabbona said:


> Hey Ed what part near St. Louis? I lived in Collinsville, IL... Shot with John Dudley for a couple of years...


I'm so old, Dudley shot with me when he was a kid,,,well he was sucking up to Randy Ulmer at the time, not me...:bump2:

Dudley sure has done good and I have total respect for him and his morals


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Jerald Barris said:


> Lol. Didn't even realize I posted on the senior forum until now! Can I stay anyway? I took my kid Ice skating today and feel about 90!


I didn't know there was such a forum until I clicked new post and posted to th thread and saw SENOR,,,oh my eye's lite up LOL


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

SO I HUNT said:


> My grandkids call me Poppy and I’m 58 live in Az. Love anything dealing with archery.. I’ve worked for myself for the last 25 years (welding business anything big bore pipe) I’ve taken several bull elk biggest being 376 and have taken mule deer and other game.. I have a 14 year old granddaughter that is my huntress and took her first mule deer small 4 point this year and was the best experience I’ve ever had! Watching my grandkids regardless of hunting or volleyball is what life is about..
> Hoping to pull a archery bull tag this year?


yo ol'Man> So I Hunt ~I I have 26 P&Y Ia Whitetails (I have never elk hunted in my life)and would be willing to swap a 100% hunt with you..........? pm me if interrested


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

56 live in Australia do 3D / target dont hunt used to do rifle hunting years ago done archery for last 12 years , Industrial electrician was now a courier


----------



## zepitbull (May 20, 2014)

Greetings from down under Brazil.
I'm 37, Engineer at Embraer (regional jets mnfc Co)
It is very difficult to find good equipment down here.
Although I own a PSE decree from 2015 which I imported from US good fellows.
I'm shooting 30 / 40 y now in a big box, and making some tries at 50.
I like a lot seeing all comments and learning as well. All my best regards and respect to all those in this forum.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luckykatz (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi, Name is Bill and thought I'd add a line to the Seniors forum

Long ago I was an engineer for Boeing--worked on the 747--retired 19 years ago. My interest in Archery goes back to when I was a kid in Iowa. I hung around the archery tent all day long at Boy Scout camp when I was 13 or 14. My folks got me a small longbow and by the time I went to college I was involved in teaching the PE class for archery. Got my first good bow in 1964 from Seattle archery; a Fasco model 700, 69 inches long recurve, five layers laminated wood and glass. After 53 years I still shoot it almost daily--still in great shape (the bow, not me). Can't leave the house much because my wife is in poor health, but I got a nice 35 yard course in my backyard. Wish I could shoot half as good as I could 50 years ago. Used to shot ping-pong balls at 20 yards at the archery club in the old days.


----------



## luckykatz (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Michael. I lived in Kauai from 2000 till 2005. Spent all my time at the Kilauea Lighthouse telling tourists about birds and whales, etc. Kids and grandkids lived in Washington--had to move back, but I loved Kauai.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello all. I'm Rick, 68 y/o, from Delaware & "retired" after 30+ years in the HVAC trade. I currently shoot a Hoyt Alpha-Elite at 42#. Field archery is my game of choice.


----------



## Oliver UK (Mar 15, 2007)

*Returning Archer*

Been away from the forum for quite a few years back now I am retired and have time to shoot again. Put new string and cable on my Elite GT500 back in action.


----------



## Rangle (Mar 11, 2018)

My name's Tim, and I'll be turning 57 here shortly. I just started to get back in to archery again at the beginning of this year, after a 20+ year hiatus. I can't say I was ever any good at it, but certainly had lots of fun. Right now just focused on target shooting, and getting strength and form up to speed. Currently shooting a newer Diamond Prism.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Names Ron from upstate NY near canadian border over near lake Champlain came here when in the Air Force back in 81 I’m 67 this month and still pulling the string.i love hunting deer and turkeys with 
My bow. But greatly enjoy black powder and rifle hunting. The sight here is great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Another Steve here, gave up archery in 74 and spent the next 21 years hunting Russian submarines. Retired and then was a systems engineer for 4 more years at the Naval Undersea Warfare Center in Keyport Wa. Have since retired to Florida via 20 year pit stop 40 miles outside Yosemite national park. Hung around the local archery shop to much and they put me to work part time tuning and setting up bows. Can still tie in a peep with these fat 62 year old fingers. Pay is not that great but the discounts rock. Work on lots of bows from the Villages.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Good afternoon, gents!
I am a reformed compound shooter who enjoys shooting and hunting with vintage bows from the Golden Age (kinda like me, I guess). I live and hunt in northeast Illinois.


----------



## divingdad (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Gary S. from western Massachusetts. I'm a 66 year old and relatively new (2 years) to archery. I just bought a PSE Xpression 3D bow here from a member. It's my first right handed bow. I've been a "lefty" all my life, but I'm right eye dominant and decided to switch to the right side. Making progress in 2 months but I've got a long way to go. I joined a good club here in western Mass so I can shoot inside or outside as much as I want. Not retired yet so I've got to find some time to work too.:wink:


----------



## crowbarforge (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello the camp. I am 63 years old, living in middle Georgia. Retired once for 10 days, back working again. Started shooting back in the early 60s with a Bear Red Fox bow set. Quit for a while, back into traditional archery hunting about 1998 and hunting for about 15 years. Work and shoulder troubles caused a slow down. I have a few things to keep, but will be selling off a lot of unused things in the near future. Hunt now mostly with flintlocks, but love to shoot a low poundage Great Northern Long bow.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Larry here, 68 years young and been hunting whitetails for over a half century 'cept for a couple of years in the Corps. I retired from an electronics distributorship after 39 years and I live in Upstate NY, a mile and a half off of Lake Ontario. This looks like a pretty civil place to spend some time. Us old timers have mellowed out through the years. A couple of months ago I had a little setback from a logging accident. Broke my right arm and leg as well as both sides of my pelvis and sacrum. Spent a number days in intensive care, then a week in the hospital followed by a few weeks in a nursing home and now I'm home. Got the cast off of my arm this past week. I put a good 5 hours a day into PT. (an hour of that into icing) and my goal is to be in my stand come October. I've named my arms. The left one is Popeye and the right one is Olive Oyle. She needs a lot of work.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

conquestador said:


> Larry here, 68 years young and been hunting whitetails for over a half century 'cept for a couple of years in the Corps. I retired from an electronics distributorship after 39 years and I live in Upstate NY, a mile and a half off of Lake Ontario. This looks like a pretty civil place to spend some time. Us old timers have mellowed out through the years. A couple of months ago I had a little setback from a logging accident. Broke my right arm and leg as well as both sides of my pelvis and sacrum. Spent a number days in intensive care, then a week in the hospital followed by a few weeks in a nursing home and now I'm home. Got the cast off of my arm this past week. I put a good 5 hours a day into PT. (an hour of that into icing) and my goal is to be in my stand come October. I've named my arms. The left one is Popeye and the right one is Olive Oyle. She needs a lot of work.


Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## oldarrow (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry I posted in the wrong area


----------



## oldarrow (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ,my name is Dick. I am a retired chemical engineer who work in various leadership positions for 40 years with a well known company. I love archery in all forms, love to hunt,fish and play golf. I would like to be a world champion in one of these areas. So little time. I am a 25 yer old man trapped in a 76 year old body.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm Bob.

Been looking for the bi-focals division. Retired welder, teacher and inspector. Fingers shooter that loves DIY tinkering and chunkin' arrows.


----------



## jerryKraus (May 31, 2018)

Hi,,, Jerry here,, live in north central north dakota , just got back in to archery recently and purchased a new triax, retired now and working on getting back in to shooting shape, between 71 years and death now i guess. My main hobbies are airguns and knife makeing and again back to arrow flinging , have shoot bow for over 60 years but took about 4 years off and just getting back into more for the excercise aspect of it , but have hunted deer every year , just shot enough to kill a deer out of my stand at 10 yards


----------



## ep120794 (Feb 3, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## shamash (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, I'm Sande, 50 years old. I'm an attorney and practice corporate and estate planning law. I just recently got back into archery after many years and have started target shooting again with my 12 year old son. I didn't think I could shoot anymore due to issues with my hands and rheumatoid arthritis, but with a wrist strap I've been doing it and am very excited. I shoot a Prime One STX 36. I plan to focus primarily on target and 3D shooting. Getting back into archery has given me something to focus on and get excited about in my free time, and for that I'm very appreciative.


----------



## Jerry Womble (Jul 11, 2010)

My name is Jerry and I live in the Northern part of the lower half of Michigan. I'm 79 years old and have been shooting a bow since I was
six. I'm still shooting Recurves & longbows and shoot most every day. 3-D shoots and Hunting are my main interests these days.


----------



## Roger 212 (Jul 13, 2018)

Right, not many here! I introduced myself in the other introduction thread, so I'll be brief. I am 69 years old, and pretty new to serious archery. I built a bow, aiming for 20 -25# and ended up with a 16# bow, that shoots smoothly and accurately. I am planning to build a 25# or so bow later this year, and if I am happy with that weight, i will probably get myself a commercial recurve of about 30#. Of course, with those weights I am a target shooter. I joined a club for advice and camaraderie, and also because it is illegal to shoot most places I can get to easily. (We're in Canada, no backyard shooting, at least within city limits.) I'm in it just for fun, I never take myself too seriously. :tongue:


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello from Northern Ca. I am 82 retired Air Force. I have not shot for about 3 years. As of the first of the year I have lost 75 lbs., got shots in my knees and got new glasses. I have no problem pulling 50lbs.(in my yard) will start going to range this week. I feel great and ready to start shooting again. we will see if my mind wants to do thing that my body won't do. As a side note I shoot a Maitland Zeus bow, this small Co. was bought out(as I understand) by Tribe Archery.


----------



## RLBadKarma01 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey all!!!

I'm Lee. 55 years old. I worked in the IT Industry for 23 years. Now I run deliveries for a local auto parts store. I've slung arrows in one form or another for 40+ years here in the Ozarks of SW Missouri. Did a hitch in the Navy, 81-85.
Compounds, recurves or longbows: I love 'em all. Bowhunted since day 1 but after losing my Dad, and hunting buddy, 10 years ago, haven't really wanted to Deer hunt much. So now I mostly small game hunt. But I'm starting to get that old itch again.

Hoyt Charger
Bear Strike
PSE FireFlite 33
Martin Jaguar x3 (55# 45# 35#)
Sage 45lbs
Impala 45#
Ben Pearson Mustang 55#
Homemade Longbow 50#


----------



## Bdmatney (Jul 16, 2018)

Bryan Matney from Lynden, WA, spent 8 years in the Marines, now I work for a rail switching company.....started target archery about 5 months ago after pistol and rifle competition shooting my whole life.....archery has consumed me, I can't go 2 days without shooting before I get the itch. Glad to see all the help everyone gives each other here, the unity and care the archery community displays is a rare thing these days....appreciate you all.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Archery Talk forum


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

am 59 yrs. work/live Jefferson City Tn. ...work Rugels church furniture..........bowhunting,,,compound bow


----------



## Still Hunter (Jul 29, 2018)

Do I qualify? Here's me in 1950.


----------



## Rids (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello everyone. It looks like I'm a few posts late to the party. My name is Kyle Ridlon from Wright, MN. I'm living the Archery life part-time between working in the Aerospace industry as Designer and my passion of archery. I coach my local NASP after school program. Recently, I've found string making and am actively pursuing string making opportunities. If anyone cares to look, I invite you to check out my facebook page at facebook.com/tamarackriverarcheryproducts . On a personal note, I also happen to be a paraplegic and love to shoot competition, but you'd never know that by my scores , as I've become quite proficient at the 'shaky-hand' technique.


----------



## elkton_phil (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys: I'm Phil Stoddard, age 74 as of November 1, 2018 and currently living in Elkton, Florida (near St. Augustine). I am a commercial title examiner still working full time with no retirement plans. My first bow was a Bear HC-300 Tamerlane I bought from a friend, Herb, who owned a gun shop in Pontiac, Michigan who got a deal on it from a wholesaler - it cost me $45.00, brand new in the box (in 1971). The last bow I bought was a brand new custom autographed Bob Lee Heavyweight recurve ($$$$$ - times have changed). I've pretty much given up on compounds but I'll still enjoy shooting my traditionals.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2006)

66 years old. Shoot a Hoyt Defiant at 53# and a Elite 37 at 53#. Haven't shot much for a while because of shoulder problems. Trying to increase the number of shots each time I'm out shooting.


----------



## Furryface86 (Aug 31, 2018)

How's it goin' guys. My name is John. I'm a 32 year old concrete contractor from Woodstock, IL. I've been slingin' arrows since I was a kid but I have been getting way more into it the past few years. I hope to pass the love of archery onto my 6 month old son Jack someday.


----------



## fiddler green (Apr 11, 2013)

Bruce Belton here in Weatherford, Tx. 67 and retired. Mostly shoot target with my Mathews C-4s and C-7s. Will be going after deer as soon as the season starts.


----------



## Jjriverar (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello, I am Juan J Rivera (JR for short) and hail from Springfield, VA. I served in the Army 21 years, retired in 2001, and I’m still working for DOD. I started bow hunting in Ft. Campbell, KY, back in the early 80s and continued on and off depending on where I was assigned. I competed in Ft. Huachuca, AZ, shooting traditional style with a black widow recurve bow that I wish I could still draw. I’m nursing a shoulder injury and hoping to be competitive again, even if drinking beer - we’ll, coffee sounds more likely. 
It has been so long I have been out of archery that I feel like a new commer to the sport. Every day I come to the forums I learned something new. Lots of great people helping with their experience and information. Thank you! JR


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow how did I miss this thread? 30 years ago I would have been right on top of it. 

Anyway, I am 63 and have shot for about 12 years. I shoot a World Archery legal barebow, and prefer field, though I spent my first 4 competitive years launching arrows 90, 70, 50 and 30 meters at FITA target shoots.

I came later in life to archery as something I could do in retirement. My main sport all my life has been rock and mountain climbing. 

The problem is that I have topped out in climbing. My strength and flexibility will not allow me to improve over what I was in my prime. I am still getting better in archery. I like to have something where I can set goals and see improvement.

As my fitness improves (there will be another post on this) I have been able to get more active climbing again (which is taking archery practice days away). I have focused a lot on indoor climbing the past year, which is unusual for me. 

I don't consider indoor climbing the same sport, but it is great for working on certain elements of form and fitness. 

Functional fitness is important. As you get older you reach a point where you either remain in the game or sit on the side lines. 

I put a lot of effort into fitness (at the expense of my shooting).

Oh, and I am from Southern California, an area with rich archery programs, both WA and NFAA.

As a sideline I use my physics background to test recurve bow performance. I have posted a lot of results here on AT and some other forums. I am in the process of collecting and revising my content for a website. 

That will be my retirement project.


----------



## BullDawg42 (Sep 18, 2018)

HI to You all Archers...76 yrs,,lived in Montana 18 years great Mule and white tail Hunting ever grain fed from Farms in central Montana...then into USMC 2 tours in Nam..back to civ life Engineering Dept of Diff Muni for like 25 - 30 years all in Calif..went Down hill snow Skiing for more than 15 years of all that,,had PASO Fino horses of that my Fav Horse a Stallion that I showed in Performance and Breed for long time..Retired when I was 62,,,Got into Tennis went back to college finished 2 degrees,,got into Comp Tennis and that became my main interest and focus until Igot hurt Jan 2018,,had surgery...started Pickel Ball and ARCHERY,,Mid June 2018,, absolutely Luv it...I have moved into a Night Hawk Bare Bow Recurve 30# and focus on 20 yd target shooting,,there was not alotof shooting avail here so I got involved helped out became action part of the Doing Team and now we have WED night League Night Recurves and Compounds shoot..open Shoots 2x a month and 2-3 Tourn outside this venue with in driveing dist a month...and MORE to come..IF I may interjeck..Get involved in the Doing part/help part and You will get more opportunity to shoot..have fun and GL


----------



## Joe Bishop (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi All, this is Joe here living in FAIR OAKS CALIF. Started bow hunting with a PSE Fire Flight back in 87' shot deer and elk with it. Got into traditional bow hunting with a Martin Damon Howitt Hatfield recurve, loved that bow. Made my own cedar arrows, dipped, feather fletched with Zwicky broadheads. Have a custom recurve made its so smooth. Left shoulder problems getting too hard to draw after three surgeries it pretty done. May have to find a lighter bow and go down in weight.


----------



## dakota bow (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, Im 54 I live in eastern south dakota. I was a electrcian and had a accident 1 1/2 ago and still fighting work comp. and doing therapy to recover my ability to walk. I can walk some days a fair distance but i lose control of my legs waist down and balance. I used to bow hunt whitetail and mule deer and turkeys with great passion. Now I havent done that in two years. I bought a license this year after pulling my bow back that is set at max of 57#. Do you have any suggestions that would help me to get out to ground blinds independently and hunt again. anything machanicaly? Your help would be very well come. I don't want anyone to feel sorry for me cause of this I am doing a super job of that myself. Just need ideas that get me out there so I can live my passion again.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dakota-sometimes we get a curve ball thrown at us in life. So, I suggest you try & find a partner for hunting. Even a non hunter (photography person would be great). They could take you to the stand & drop off & then put vehicle away from stand & walk back. Doesn't sound like you need to be out there alone just yet. I went thru a time similar to yours (temporary) & had my brother go with me. He even gave me a whistle in case I went down or needed help.. Just take it a day at a time & use "common sense".. Good Luck.


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm 61 years old. Just beginning archery. Been shooting pistols and rifles for 40 years. Been so much fun learning a new skill. Great people. Archery is very challenging. Being able to shoot in my back yard is a huge benefit.


----------



## Evan113 (Oct 24, 2016)

Evan113. Graduated UW Madison in ag. Worked for USDA for 37 years. Now living in Colorado. Still bow hunt, mostly here and Missouri, but have gone to Botswana. Was president of Prince William County, VA Isaac Walton League, Golden Arrow Archers in Omaha.


----------



## Bochim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello, My name is Steve and I am an toxophilite. I am 70 and live in Montana during summer and fall and the south east in winter. I used to have an occupation that paid me and I worked. I have been shooting bows since I was in grade school. Never a longbow. I am expecting a longbow in the mail this week, and I am very excited about that.


----------



## assybish (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi I'm Mike 64 years in the UK Staffordshire moorlands to be more precise.

i shoot olympic recurve all distances but prefer longer .. 50-90m, shoot clout also . Have Hoyt GMX riser, SF forged + risers and Border hex 6.5H limbs , Wiawis One limbs , KG nexgen limbs . Also shoot Hungarian horsebow and recurve barebow.


----------



## JohnLuke (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey there! 

Mid 50's rookie here.....

A friend of mine recently took me to an outdoor archery range, where he let me shoot his compound bow. It was more fun than I expected! I really liked the precision and complexity required to get a good shot on the target. Doing anything outside this time of year in the Arizona desert is amazing too.

Then he invited me to go with him to the range again last week. Okay.... after a second time trying it out.... I'm hooked. 

I started doing research on bows, technique, classes, etc. 

My wife wasn't over the moon about the whole thing, but she said (literally word for word): 

"Well if you're going to buy a bow, you might as well do it now while the Black Friday sales are on."

God bless this woman! 

I'm going today to pick up my Diamond Edge SB-1 (sale starts in 3 hours). I've also signed up for some beginner archery classes that start next Saturday.

I'm really excited to be starting this new hobby and I'm glad that I found a great resource of information here to learn from.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## aqua1957 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi I am Lou 62 years old from Thornton Colorado. Retired Sgt. from Miami Police Dept.


----------



## Octavian_ (Dec 23, 2018)

My name is Robert. I'm from Fairbanks, AK
I've been shooting for about 10 years on and off. Diehard martin fan through and through. Mostly just target shoot.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Octavian_ said:


> My name is Robert. I'm from Fairbanks, AK
> I've been shooting for about 10 years on and off. Diehard martin fan through and through. Mostly just target shoot.


Martin is on the comeback and are picking up some big names to showcase their new line up


----------



## Ten Bum (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi There AT Seniors,
New (again) archer in my silver years returning to the sport to participate with my archery-avid adult son as he introduces his sons to the wonderful sport. Will begin with recreational 3D and backyard plinking and see where it goes. Along the way I look forward to exchanging information with many of you!

FWIW in December I acquired a 2013 Mathews Creed from an upstanding gentleman user here on AT. Since then I've spent 3X on accessories for it and arrow making equipment than I did on the bow! Shhh, don't tell the Mrs.:secret: By the way, the suggestions I received by perusing the great posts on this site helped with those purchases greatly.

See you around the website!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello.My name is Roger Strohmeier.I just turned 69 this month and have been involved in archery for 47 years.I am retired now but used to work part time for one of Elite's very first dealerships where I was the shop manager and mechanic.I used to shoot competitive 3-d and attended the IBO Worlds many times.I dont doubt that I probably shot with some of you at one time or another.Glad to join the group and hope I can contribute some help and advise as well as learn some things.


----------



## PRH (Jan 25, 2015)

Greetings AT Seniors,
Figured this would be a good spot to get my twentieth post so I can take a peek at the classifieds given the new rules now in place. Been lurking around the site for awhile and finally decided to get more active. I'm 71, been back into archery about five years and enjoy both compound and traditional shooting. Enjoy primarily 3D shooting at the local range as well as an occasional hog hunt. Must say that I've picked up some good info here on AT. Looking forward to participating a bit more in the future.


----------



## dnjat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Hi*

My name is Dave and live in CT. Was a bow hunter as a kid and stopped to have a career. 50 years later have picked up a compound bow of a friend and got hooked again. Been shooting for a couple of months now and really enjoying it. Looking forward to partaking in this forum


----------



## GJNELN (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi - 

I'm Glenn and I just turned 58. I grew up in western PA (why do People from Pennsylvania always refer to the state as PA ?) Anyway, I currently live in northeast Ohio. I was a corporate trainer for 23 years with a national hardware co-op. Left that awesome job to answer God's call to be a missionary in China. Still doing that, but to Chinese students and scholars who leave China and come to Kent State University. New to the area, so I'm still looking for a few places to turkey and deer hunt.


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi, my name is Joe and I live in Tennessee. I'll bet you already figured that out by my username. :smile:

I'm 60 years old and I retired from the St. Louis transit agency. I did repair and maintenance on the passenger trains. 

I now live near Kentucky Lake and I fish it quite a bit. I had sold my last bow and quit hunting shortly after I moved here but I always missed having a bow. I decided to get back into it and bought a Hoyt Pro Defiant about a month ago. I'm doing a little target shooting when weather permitting and I'm planning on doing some bow hunting this fall. 

After being away from archery for 5 years I feel like I'm starting over. Hopefully I'll improve with practice. At least I have several months to practice and tone up before the hunting season.


----------



## Popsjer (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi all. My name is Jerry and I’m from Philly. I’m 66 years old and have been retired since the end of 2017. I was worked as an Inventory Control Manager/Production Coordinatorfor for an industrial equipment manufacturer. The job could be interesting at times and paid the bills, etc., but I don’t miss it.

I’m pretty new to archery and I’m starting out slow. I bought a PSE Nighthawk recurve at 25#. As I get more used to using those back muscles, I’ll probably go up to 35 or 40#. I’m staying with instinctive archery for now. So far, I’ve only shot at a local indoor range, but I want to do outdoor targets and 3D, also. I’m not a hunter and have no interest in it. I’m keeping an open mind as to where archery takes me and I’m looking forward to the journey.

Looking forward to learning from the group and happy to be here. Heck, I’m happy to be anywhere. 

Regards


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello all. My name Jay Wolfe but every one calls me wolfy. I retired form TRW in 2000 with 35 years of service. I am 74 years old (in March). I shoot an ELITE 35 mostly. I shoot in doors in the winter and 3D in the warmer months. I enjoy hunting deer with the bow.
I reside in Northumberland Pa. with my wife of 54 years ! love hunting Pheasants over my LLewellyn setter Maggie. I also like shooting sporting clays and fishing.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm Ted in Northern KY. Getting back into Archery after many years. I'm 71 and enjoy shooting indoors and at the ranges at my rod and gun club. I have a Diamond Edge and an older PSE extreme.


----------



## marvelous (Feb 26, 2019)

HELLO, 
I am 74 and recently retired from both civil service and contract work, now living in nothern VA. I shoot Mathews equipment, primarily hunting set-ups but am interested in reentering competitive shooting. I've been out of the competition end of the game for over 15 years and when I pull out the old arrows, stabilizers, Sure Loc and scope, I get some strange looks. I might put antique plates on all of it and step to the line. I must admit, my line cutter arrows are camo so I might deserve some of the kidding. Regardless, I am pleased to find this site and plan to use it often to get up to speed on what to buy and how to best to get back in the game.


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm Bill Crews from Middleburg, Fl. 69yrs old Retired from AT&T


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

I am Brad Hines from Bryant Arkansas! Friends call me Big Bee or Hunter! I live for hunting deer and hogs! Also enjoy fishing, photography, hiking, diving, anything outdoors. My favorite hunting is spot and stalk or still hunting after a rain. 
I started shootings recurve and stick bows at 7. I was fortunate enough to have neighbors from Pennsylvania who introduced me to popping balloons at an early age.
In early eighties switched from from traditional to compound for the most part. Got into 3-d in early 90,s won several state championships in bow hunter class over the years. I am 53 now and enjoy all the fine people in Archery and at 3-d shoots. I shoot year round in senior know and unknown.
In ASA and local shoots! 
I have never met a bow hunter I didn’t like!
To say archery is my passion is an understatement. I am obsessed with bow hunting and archery 
It’s pretty much all I think about! Lol but true!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

^^^ welcome hunter Hines. You are definitely in the right place. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbreezebb (Feb 17, 2019)

////


----------



## RMJack (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi,

I'm Francis in Portland Oregon. My wife (Joy) and I took a intro lesson at Archers Afield in Tigard (outside of Portland) and ended up getting bows and have joined a weekly league.

I'm 58, and am really enjoying archery. I spent years doing shooting competitions, and find archery lower key (no reloading! Hooray) and very enjoyable. Looking forward to trying some 3D archery this spring.


----------



## Twlewis (Mar 13, 2019)

hello, I am 67 years old, retired hospital pharmacist of 42 yrs. I have just recently taken up archery with my wife. I shoot a southwest tigershark 62 in 35 lb recurve bow.


----------



## peterfgiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey Y'all Peter from Spring, Texas.


----------



## gst426 (May 14, 2018)

I'm Jordan and 35. I'm here because my dad is 61, has decided to take up bow hunting to spend time with me and my nephew, who also wants to start. I'm fairly new, so any tips that I could pass on to my dad would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buckedt (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello, I am Dale from Kentucky, retired & 62 years old. I was originally employed as a draftsman at a welding fabrication shop back in 1975 & employed with the same to February 2019 with 43 years & 8 months. Thought that I would never see the day - but it's here. I have been married to my childhood sweetheart for 44 years & she has blessed me with 3 children, 2 girls & 1 boy, 12 grandchildren, 6 boys 6 girls, 1 great granddaughter & 1 great grandson on the way. I started deer hunting with gun & bow back in 1979 & went strictly bow back 20 years ago. I love the challenges of bow hunting.


----------



## ripeye1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello my name is Jim I am 71 years young. New to form.


----------



## Hank1919 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi
My name is Henry, I am 53 years old and live in southern New Jersey. I am a 34 year member of the Philadelphia Carpenters union. I only shoot target archery at this time but I am considering hunting this Fall.
Regards Hank


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm Vaughn, I'm 62 and live in Vidalia, Georgia. Been shooting bows for about five years but been hunting since I was around 10.
Shooting a 2018 Martin Carbon Rage and liking it a lot. Having trouble with fuzzy pins and looking for a cure but other than that enjoying the retired life. Former prison officer and truck driver along with life long mechanic.


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi, Names Tom. 56 years on this planet.
After a 30+ year hyatus from archery I have taken it back up again. Used to shoot long bow and recurve. Purchased a Mission Mathews Hype as it is very adjustable and wanted to play with draw length and weight to decide the feel I like.
Really am enjoying going in my back yard and poking holes in my target.


----------



## ridgerunnerdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello, 
Thought it was time for me to introduce myself and say hello. I will celebrate 63 this year and I continue to enjoy working. I’ve been fortunate to have two careers, the first as a Psychologist for 15 years and currently as an administrator at a technical / community college. My wife and I live out in the country in north Georgia. 
I grew up shooting a recurve bow from the time I was 10 years old until my teens. As I began working, I did less with archery until my son started paying more attention to shooting a compound bow. We began shooting and he continued throughout the years and I had to stop almost 25 years ago due to a neck injury. After a successful surgery, I was able to start back shooting with a compound bow about 8 years ago. Following a change in law for Georgia on the use of crossbows, I sold the compound and purchased a crossbow. While the crossbow was good and allowed me to put some venison in the freezer there was a part of me that yearned to try another compound bow. After a couple years, I bought another compound and have continued to enjoy the bow and hunting.


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am 67, from PA, and retired from education after 35 years. Been shooting target archery for over 30 years. Belong to a couple local outdoor archery ranges, and shoot almost daily, weather permitting, except cold weather. During winter I stay home busy with other hobbies and interests.


----------



## therrman (May 15, 2019)

Hi everybody, Todd Herrman here from PA. Anybody ever shoot a Reflex Caribou? I am looking for one.


----------



## bbell00 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,
Bill from Mena, Ark. 65 years old born in Pine Bluff started shooting recurves when I was 13 Ben Pearson stuff mainly got first compound in 1983 Pearson Mirage.used to shoot a lot of tournament in the 80’s, mainly shot Oneida eagles, did bow fishing for awhile. Got a PSE Omen in 2010 love it but had some health problems 2 years ago trying to get back to hunting but found out I couldn’t draw it without problems. Just got a Mission Switch hope to get back out this year and hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

Howdy, my name is Rob, older than I want to be. Got serious on this Hobby this past January. 
won a years membership to a local indoor archery range, Archery Traditions in Yukon, Ok.
Had shot archery as a very young teenager in Wichita Kansas, long before carbon arrows and
probably compound bows. in 2013 purchased a Mission Craze, shot in my back yard for fun for
a few months, then stagnant until now. I am shooting in spot league and 3-D at the local Archery Traditions
indoor range with my daughter. We both have Elite Victory X Bows.
Am now hooked on archery, and have all the goodies to build arrows, Last chance archer press and draw board.
looking forward to this forum of guys and gals like me.
BTW I also mess with and restore old air cooled VWs. In the 70s I was owner of Der Bug Shoppe
in Oklahoma City


----------



## pastortlc (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi. I am Terry from the Camden, SC area. I am 60 years old and I am a Pastor. I am getting back into archery after being away for over 20 years. I hope to do some bowhunting this year. I recently bought a Hoyt Powermax and have been very pleased with it thus far. There have been a lot of changes in archery so I am having to really get reacquainted with it.


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi. I’m Michael, 65, retired from various career. I’ve been in and out of archery since I was 21. These days I do casual shooting with a variety of longbows and recurves I’ve picked up over the years, although lately I’ve been tempted to get an inexpensive target bow and try that. I’ve done some primitive bow making, too.


----------



## Daniel&Deborah (May 29, 2018)

I have a elite tour bow when I get enough post I will advertise, my name is Dan 64 can't wait to retire less than two years to go.glad your retired good luck in all you do be safe.


----------



## zitangy (May 20, 2019)

Hey...
this is Z, gunning for age 65 next year, started abt 6 months ago with a Ruckus, Mathews ZXT and currently with PSE Xpedite #60 and managed to draw at 55lbs with intention to hit the Limb Bolts fully down at 60; hopefully.

I shoot almost every other day and learning to tune, change strings, setup the bow and setup the arrows.

rgds Z


----------



## Mrcapra (Jul 26, 2019)

I am Yvette from Hemet, California. My husband and I are taking up archery as an activity with our son. I am 62 years old. I am a writer --at least I am writing a book now on my mother-in-law's stories of her grandmother's life in Mexico and crossing of the border.


----------



## RandyW1960 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey, I'm Randall and I am from Weatherford, TX. I am 59 yo and a truck driver in the oilfield. I shoot Obsession bows, a Turmoil RZ for hunting and a Phoenix XL for ASA and indoor spots. I just got back into archery about 1 1/2 years ago after a 20 year layoff.


----------



## conundrum5 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello from NYC. 67 retired from FDNY. Waiting for my Hoyt Powermax target setup to arrive at my range/shop.


----------



## Jaxx (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello Keith from Indiana. Just getting back into archery after an 18 year lay off.


----------



## echo6mike (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, I'll bite. Andy from Maryland, new guy to archery and feeling pretty senior right now at 55. Just started PT for some shoulder/neck pain and range of motion issues, so I could go on...

But I won't, I'll go back to lurking and reading.


----------



## ranger51r (Jul 10, 2019)

Richard here, 55 and just starting archery. Retired Army and most of my hobby money (read money for bills and food) is used up by firearms, suppressors, and ammunition. My youngest daughter got into archery after visiting her sister and I'm going to start shooting with her. Too much time in the Infantry so no real desire to walk / hunt but interested in target and 3D. However, some of my kids like to hunt so there's no telling whether they'll pull me into that or not. I'm finding that I like my kids and family a lot more than I dislike walking. Anyway, just getting into this sport and shot my first 12 arrows at a shop while visiting my brother. Been lurking here a bit, learned a ton, and will be launching fast moving pointy things when I get my PSE Drive delivered (purchased from AT classifieds).


----------



## TooCold6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Mike from Alaska. Retired twice. 21 yrs Army and 21 yrs US Fish & Wildlife Svs. Starting shooting in the early 70's with a Bear recurve. Shot a moose that year and was hooked. Switched to compounds - Jennings mostly then Bowtec and Diamond. Stopped about 15 years ago because of shoulders and eyesight. I've since had both shoulders rebuild and new lenses in my eyes. Just bought an Edge 320 today. I'm 71 and still hunt with the kids and grandkids. (Well I spend a lot of time as the camp cook but I still get out.) Doing the bowhunter safety course now. Maybe I can trade the 338 Win Mag for the bow next year.


----------



## Normoan (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello guys. I'm Norm and just turned 70 this month. I'm from the Seattle WA area working as Distribution Manager from Trident Seafoods in Seattle and living in Edmonds WA. We raised 2 sons and a daughter and when I retired 8 years ago we moved south and are going to settle in Eatonville, Wa in about a month. I'm 70 years old and decided to get back into Archery about 3 months ago. I started Archery as a kid and began bow hunting for deer and Elk at age 18 and due to working 60 hrs a week, raising kids, doing all the work around the house (okay I took care of all yard work) but that's around the house! I quit Archery at about age 40. So It's been 30 years! I can't draw my 55# so I purchased a 50 lb recurve ...couldn't draw it..got a 45# but couldn't keep my anchor point..got a 40# and after shooting targets for an hour I was hurting and was shooting high left. I couldn't figure why until I checked my dominate eye which changed at some point. I used to be right hand and right eye dominant. Now I'm still right handed but left eye dominant. My son thought it may have happened due to a minor stroke a few years back. Any way my archery muscles are jello, I have R.A. and I'm old and have 5 Right Hand recurves. I'm deciding whether to get a LH bow and try that but I can get a decent group at 20 yds if I close my dominant eye but it's annoying. Any suggestions would be appreciated from a few old timers shooting 60+ lb bows... I wish you guys would tone it down on that..kinda of a let down, but I'm not a quiter and I'm determined. I want to get out and hunt with my son's but at this rate it won't be this Sept. I'm writing a book so I will hopefully hear from you guys soon. Any of you boys shooting 70 lbs? ...Nevermind, I don't wanna know. I pee maybe 3 times during the night, maybe 4 if my Sons bring a half rack of Blue Moon over the night before.


----------



## Iggy348 (Aug 29, 2019)

Greetings. I am new to this site just today. I am retired, 66 years old and trying out traditional archery. I have been practicing on a few bales at my home and I find it quite challenging. My groups look like I used a shotgun :wink: I live near Republic, Washington which is covered with deer. We also have coyotes, wolves and turkeys. I am no longer a hunter but just wanted to shoot arrows for kicks. I enjoy making arrows, cresting and such. About 25 or so years ago I used to hunt with a compound. That was a lot easier as I remember. This bare bow stuff is quite humbling.


----------



## Mblanchard192 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Mike, 31, living in Indiana on the Ohio River. Originally from Alabama. Electrician by trade, I spent years traveling around the south. Finally I fell into a Electrical maintenance job at a powerhouse. I make great money with not too much OT, started a family. I finally have time to pursue my interests again. love the woods and any advise I can get


----------



## mickeyekrub (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi, I'm Mickey. 50 years old. Back shooting thanks to my girlfriend's son. Really enjoying the return but really need to get better.


----------



## bates$hreve (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey I'm Mike in NW Louisiana. I started bowhunting about 1970 when I was 16 with a Bear recurve (which I still have) in southern Indiana. I relocated to Louisiana in 1991 with my wife and 2 kids and now at 64 have been retired for 8 years from a career in the mining industry. I'm deer hunting about as much now as I did as a young guy, just not at the same pace. But its still just as much fun as it used to be.


----------



## pnavarrocba (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello, I'm Pablo Navarro. Target Archer.

Best regards for all


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I’m Bob. Live in SW Michigan 62 years old ( hard for me to believe that). I have been shooting bow since I was a young boy. Started hunting at 12. Shot competition for about 5 years now it is just for hunting an relaxation.


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,. I'm Andy, we just bought over an acre in Prineville Oregon and I'm hitting 61 in a couple weeks, haven't hunted for a decade or more, now I am setting up a 75 yd range here on my property among the juniper trees. Deer coyotes and cougars running around. I have been shooting since my late teens, re-curves then the older compound bows. A bad fall back in '02 caused me to switch to left handed from right, but im doing great so far, and my left eye now much stronger than the right one. Im on the road during the day selling parts and service for the local Freightliner Dealership. Current bow is a first gen Bear Truth and I just switched to carbon arrows last year from aluminum. Loving it.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

My name is David, I live in E TN. I am the range director at Family Fun Indoor Range (Handgun range) I have done a little of everything over the years, but will retire from this position, as this is what I want to do, not what I have to do. We will be starting an archery program in the future which I will be in charge of as well.


----------



## Timothy42 (Sep 3, 2018)

hi i am tim. i have been a hunter my whole life but i find it is harder to pull back my bow now so i have purchased a bow 60 lbs. anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Timothy42 (Sep 3, 2018)

hello welcome


----------



## Timothy42 (Sep 3, 2018)

welcome pnavarrocha


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

This is Michael, living in western PA. 78 yrs young. My brother and I spent thousands of hours shooting simple fiberglass long bows as kids. Left archery when I was about 15. College, military, grad school, pastoral ministry, corporate management and now 15 years as an entrepreneur have filled my years. 

In July our church had a family festival and one of our members who owns an indoor archery range, had set up an archery booth. I shot a few arrows and it got me so in touch with my old passion that I purchased a used compound bow off of eBay, built an outdoor target range and have set my sights on the 2020 state Senior Olympics games, 

No plans to hunt even though we see several deer and turkey on our 14 acre property almost every day. 

I’ve scoured the forums here for equipment input and general information and now I know enough to be dangerous. Thanks to everyone who has shared their wisdom and knowledge.


----------



## jcarey (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm Jim, 60, from Boston. Shot olympic recurve for 3 years about 15 years ago. Stopped for a while. Picked it up again about 3 years ago when my town started offering archery as an adult ed class. Now shoot barebow. 

I've been gap shooting with my bow from back in the day. However, I've decided stringwalking is probably the better option for me since my gap point is so far from the target. I started trying stringwalking this week. Have a ways to go to figure it out.

Jim


----------



## canadianguy (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have just started doing archery again - after a hiatus of many years. I am a semi-retired Canadian teacher who is presently
living in SE Asia. I have some questions about eyesight and vision. What's the best "spot" on this forum to ask such questions?


----------



## ieckert (Oct 1, 2018)

I would post it in the "Senior Archers" Forum.


----------



## HUNTSVILLE (Nov 29, 2018)

My name is Stan. I've been bowhunting since the 1950's - don't remember exactly when. Soon to be 71 and love it more than ever - shooting and hunting and just being out there. I've never shot tournaments, but might try it for something else to do in my golden years!!


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Larry 67 middle ga and WNC bow hunter wondering about going from a wrist release to hand held ... not group as well.... also I have a large sight Ring setting in my string and I think I can see to much visually through to my sight. Just wondering if dropping to medium would hurt low light conditions


----------



## cabentley61 (May 2, 2006)

Hi all,
Charlie from Winchester va., 58 yrs old retired air traffic controller. I have a bull elk on my bucket list and leave the deer for my children. I shoot mathews and elite, both at 65 lbs. I’m planning 2020 elk hunt with Gardner’s ranch, eastern Montana , hoping to finally put a bull down.


----------



## keend (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello, I'm David, 53 years old and live 40 miles west of Chicago. Years ago I was a hunting fanatic, but then came life and kids. Starting to get back into hunting again but finding it difficult to get back into shape with my old Matthews MQ1 due to shoulder and wrist pain. Started researching crossbows which are now legal in IL, which brought me to this site while researching bcrossows to understand what would be best for me.


----------



## NC mark (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello.
I'm mark in eastern NC, just took up archery again after an absence of 35+ yrs. I did a little hunting back then but mostly a range guy. I shot with a Root pendulus supreme 34# 66" recurve which I still have. I also shot a Jennings 55# compound at that time.
I recently bought a olympic recurve, Galaxy Tourch 25" riser some cartel 24# short limbs. I really like the bow it handles well. I noticed my Easton 1816 spine arrow fishtailing a bit, so I did some paper tuning, this showed to stiff an arrow. So I shot the same arrow at the paper with my ancient Root 34# no tear out. I'm looking at Easton arrow selection chart I do not find an economy priced arrow with a light enough spine in a 29.5" in length. 
The range I shoot at is in Havelock NC aka Cherry Point MCAS so it is mostly young Marines shooting compounds, not complaining every one is polite .
I guess I'm rambling on, oh well 
Mark


----------



## Humble3.14 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello to all and a good day to you. my name is Jeff 55 years old newly retired and wanting to learn to shoot a recurve .


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

My name is David. I grew up in SW Michigan and now live at the base of the Smoky Mountains, outside of Gatlinburg, TN. I started in archery in my early 20's, but have been inactive for the most part for about 40 years. I am now 62 years old and getting back into it. I am the Range Director for Family Fun Indoor Range (25 yard pistol) in Sevierville, TN. We will be starting an archery program in the spring with an approximately 30 yard outdoor range. I will be training with Joella Bates, and will be in charge of the archery program along with the pistol range.


----------



## djohn1955 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I’m Dave. I’m 65 and live in S.E. Missouri. I recently looked into retirement and find that I can retire about 45 minutes before my funeral.


----------



## rsay1 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm Bob ,71 , done commercial real estate most of my professional life and always loved archery, still have and love my recurves, but my compounds are much more managemable, now, but im still shooting, and have a great range in my backyard, and shoot when i can .


----------



## djohn1955 (Nov 15, 2012)

k8dfi said:


> My name is David. I grew up in SW Michigan and now live at the base of the Smoky Mountains, outside of Gatlinburg, TN. I started in archery in my early 20's, but have been inactive for the most part for about 40 years. I am now 62 years old and getting back into it. I am the Range Director for Family Fun Indoor Range (25 yard pistol) in Sevierville, TN. We will be starting an archery program in the spring with an approximately 30 yard outdoor range. I will be training with Joella Bates, and will be in charge of the archery program along with the pistol range.


I am an avid motorcycle rider and my wife and I try to make it to your area at least once a year. It is truly a motorcycle mecca, and as such, we are thinking of moving to your area when she retires. It is truly Gods country over there.


----------



## NC mark (Nov 17, 2019)

any of y'all in Greenville SC


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi!
My name is Mike and I spend the summer in Mansfield, Ma. and the winter in Ruskin, Fla. When I was a kid I shot my longbow everyday, and I still have it, and it is in perfect condition. I am 76 years old and started shooting again this past February while in Fla. At home I have a backyard range of 10, 20, and 30 yards, where I try to shoot every other day. While in Ruskin I am a member of Sarasota Archers. Presently I shoot a Galaxy Sage Elite recurve with a draw of 35 lbs. at 27 7/8 inches. Shooting 600 spine Gold Tip Warrior arrows with 125 gr screw in tip.


----------



## GetHomeSafe (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello I am Todd Swenson. I am 66. I live in Hayward, WI. I retired at 63. I wrote software to test pacemakers and defibrillators before human implant. Tested them as well. I have been shooting archery since I was a young boy. I have been bowhunting for 40 years. I have had success, still have a lot to learn. It is still great fun. I got a saddle later this fall. So I am working on figuring that out.
Stay safe, God bless.


----------



## PaulK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm Paul from E. Williston, N.Y. I'm 68 and a retired Pharmacist. I've been a semi-competition compound shooter and Suffered a shoulder injury which has made me unable to draw my competitions bows back at 45lbs and have missed hunting this year because my hunting bow is 55lbs. Two and a half months ago I committed to rehab by going over to the "Dark Side" and am learning to shoot Olympic Style Recurve. This conflict of Wall vs Clicker, String Blur vs Peep and Form vs Hold and Aiming is messing with my head. Add to that every time I start to get comfortable and shooting reasonably tight groups, my Friend/Coach/tormentor keeps upping the ante with weight increases. I'm currently on my 3rd set of limbs (16,20 and now 24)now that it's starting to come together I'm afraid hes going to bump me to 28's. Oddly, I find Recurve shooting both challenging and satisfying. When I Finally attain some sort of proficiency, it will be interesting to see if it helps my compound shooting.


----------



## PaulK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I prefer a hand held so I can have the release attached to the string with the arrow nocked. Just grab and draw, no need to look while I hook up. The peep is a trade off. I find that the large peep on my hunting bow forces me to be extra careful with sight alignment. Good luck


----------



## donhoffman (May 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Don and I am 67 years old and have been bowhunting since I was 6 years old. My father led me into this great sport and I will be bowhunting the rest of my life. I hunt traditional and shoot 3D with my good friend Jim Casto Jr. who is very active on this site.


----------



## Mailman Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

OK...I'm finally admitting that I'm OLD and don't mind being called a "Senior Citizen". There I said it. I fought it for years by hanging with younger archers at the range but the past few months...OK...years my muscles have decided to admit it that they are getting tired.

About me....I turn 72 this coming May and have been shooting in the archery field since I was 6 years old. No help from Dad, Grandpa, Uncles, other relatives or friends. I started out with a stick from a tree (unknown type) that I tied a piece of kite string to each end and found the straightest skinny stick for an arrow. Thumped a few rabbits in Moms garden. Graduated to a skinny fiberglass bow that pulled maybe 20 lbs and some cheap store bought arrows. Fast forward to when the compound bow was invented...took me quite a few years to make that step thinking it was just a fad. Shot a few different compounds over the next few years until that got boring. Just wasn't fun anymore. I went back to my old recurve I shot prior to testing the compound world. Then I found a new world out there by making my own arrows and with time going back to making my own bows. I own a few acres of Missouri Ozarks so I cut down a hickory tree and followed many videos on the net instructing my on the "how too's" in making a self bow. I now shoot and hunt with self bows I've made from hickory, Osage Orange and other types of wood. I've also ventured into making my arrows from bamboo shafts and hasping flint tips and steel broadheads while hunting. I have yet to score with my self made equipment and hope to do so before my muscles give out. My max yardage for this equipment is 18 to 20 yards but so far none have made the mistake of coming that close. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## oldPSEguy53 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi everyone! My name is Mark and I reside in Waukesha Wisconsin. I’m 66 years old and have been shooting bows since I was 10. I shot my first deer at 18 and continue to enjoy bow hunting to this day. I found that hunting was not enough archery for me so I took up target archery 20 years ago. I enjoy trying to improve my game and am always trying to learn from those that are better.


----------



## oldPSEguy53 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi everyone! My name is Mark and I reside in Waukesha Wisconsin. I’m 66 years old and have been shooting bows since I was 10. I shot my first deer at 18 and continue to enjoy bow hunting to this day. I found that hunting was not enough archery for me so I took up target archery 20 years ago. I enjoy trying to improve my game and am always trying to learn from those that are better..


----------



## B Archer (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi,
I'm Alex. Grew up in MN. Now Living in NH. A 53 it is hard to think of my self as a senior. Working in healthcare compliance. Got back in to archery hoping to be useful enough that someone would let me in their zombie bunker.


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi all. Just joined AT after several yrs away from this site. I guess I’m a SR archer now, funny how time flys.
I’m still active in bowhunting, having only missed 1 archery hunting season for at least 1 species since 1973. I’ll be heading over to our neighboring state of AZ in early Jan to bow hunt for javelina with my long time hunting buddy. 
Anyway, I’ll use either a recurve or a longbow again this yr, my buddy made the 64” r/d longbow for me, its only a 50# draw wt at my 28.5 draw, but Ive used it successfully, having taken an elk and a javie with it in the last few yrs. 
I joined again just to become more active in this wonderful sport of archery and bowhunting.


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

Frank here.
65, retired. 
Pretty new to archery. Only some camp shooting eons ago and a bit of backyard stuff at a friend's house.

Thru hiked the AT in 2018 and am looking to get back to the woods for some hunting in the future.


----------



## chiefb (Dec 27, 2019)

New Guy to the forum and getting back into Archery. 60+ and I am remembering my joy of hunting through archery. Auburn AL. First project is to replace the limbs on my Defiant 30 bow? Any suggestions on where I can find some limbs outside of going to a archery pro shop?


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

All my life I was fascinated bu bows and arrows. A few years back I picked up an old compound hunting bow with a 55# pull that I couldn't pull so it sat in the shed. Last year my gun club needed help setting up for an archery meet. Met some guys and got bit by the bug. I now own a Diamond SB 1 which I pretty much set up by myself with You Tube help. Now I shoot maybe 3X a week. Haven't shot a gun in 4 months. I'm 76 and retired. I'll never be good but I'm good enough to enjoy the sport.


----------



## Fmr292x2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello, I am Ron,
Turned 70 last month. I have never shot a bow (ok, age 10 doesn't count). I checked out Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear when I was in Denver in December. I liked what I saw. I stopped by the local archery shop, Shooters Archery, and liked it even better. I signed up for a lesson. I will be purchasing my first bow very soon. I am only interested in target shooting. This is exciting!


----------



## flyman28 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi, Frank here. 64 retired. started bow hunting again last year after a 15 yr. layoff. Just bought a used Realm and hope to be a little more accurate than I was with the 20+ yr old beast I have been hunting with. I like shooting for hunting. Not sure I'd get into league shooting. Do love the walking and listening and freedom the woods bring to my soul though!


----------



## Fmr292x2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Well, last night was my first lesson. It went well! I was given a good basic rundown using a Genesis bow. After about 30 shots (one went between the targets, one went under.....) my hour was up. Then off to the proshop. I purchased a PSE Supra Focus XL (blue). They gave me a great deal on the bow and some accessories, plus free shooting time. I purchased a wrist release and an HHA sight. I am really pleased with the bow. It took about an hour to find the correct bow and get it set up. Now I just need some time to practice. Wish me luck.


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi, I’m Mike. I am 65 and semi-retired. I live in NW Arkansas and am new to archery.


----------



## crazy eye (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, Im Terry. I'm 52 and seam to be one of the young pups on this thread. I live in Upstate NY (45 minutes from Canada). I am an aircraft inspector and have been in aviation for 30 years. Been shooting archery since I was 14 and still going. Some of the fondest memories I have of my father is when we shot local archery shoots together. Now I enjoy it as a father with my children.


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

I’m Scott, 50, from NE Arkansas. Been a home builder for 20 years. Love what I do for a living....but I’m looking forward to the next phase of my life....hopefully more time for my grandkids and maybe some archery tournaments.


----------



## steelmg51 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi, I'm Gayle. Just retired from my job of 25 years. Can't wait to get more practice in!!


----------



## Marty Curfman (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, my name is Marty. 62 years old enjoy indoor archery and 3D. Shot in Worlds several times and hope to do it again if time allows


----------



## tonystagno (Jan 31, 2020)

Hello my name is Tony I’m 72 years old and retired in Florida


----------



## tjmdeer (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello, Tim is my name, I am 60 years old and live in the piedmont area of NC. I have work with a Utility power company 41 years as a lineman, then supervisor and now working in engineering. I am a family man and love my family very much and spent most of my time with them. God has blessed me in so many ways in my life especially with a very understanding wife of almost 40 years. I consider my self a veteran whitetail archery hunter, but still learning and excited every time I go hunting. I killed my first deer with a Ben Pearson recurve, shooting instinctively. I have taken some great trophies archery hunting. I plan to hunt many more years... God welling!!! Shooting Bowtech Reign 6 and Prime Logic CT3 now, over the years shot many different bows.


----------



## boman49 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi, I’m Howie. From Boston, Ma. & in my 70’s. Been bow hunting since I was a kid. I still look forward the the fall, scouting for new spots, setting out trail cams, climbing trees and the quiet of it all!


----------



## squarebale19 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey i'm Brian,48 from Texas,8 kiddos so i'm always looking for some alone time to bow hunt


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all, I'm Bobby from Columbus, GA. I turned 69 on Dec 16 of 2019. I've been married to same sweet lady for 44 years. We have 2 sons, 2 daughters-in-law and 4 grandchildren, 3 boys and one girl, our youngest.

I really enjoy shooting my bows, especially my recurves, but when I hunt deer, I use a 45-70, so I can knock 'em down. I'm handicapped and can't go chasing after 'em - my right leg has been amputated above the knee. I had a motorcycle accident back in 2003 and lost the leg due to gangrene a month later. But don't feel sorry for me, I live life to the fullest.

My signature tells a lot more about me.


----------



## Danewton2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello from West Texas (Gardendale, near Odessa). Got back into archery 2 or 3 months ago, and really enjoying it. Purchased a Bowtech Realm, and added a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL sight. I’m using a TruFire Hardcore Revolution Release. I can consistently place 6 arrows in the circle if the circle is big enough! I’m 73 years old, and nearly ruined my shoulder with 70 lbs. Dropped down to 50 and having a ball!


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi There
Jim here from Lakeport Ny
71 and still climbing those trees...
love bowhunting.


----------



## mguthie (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, My name is Merv. I am 75 years old and still enjoy archery hunting in the back country and competition target archery. Have been running for the past 42 years and working with weights for the last 23 years. that is what keeps me hunting in the back country and every where else. Retired as am operation VP for a window and door manufacturing company.


----------



## lippencotte (Apr 22, 2015)

In just turned 75 this week and I had taken up target shooting at 69/70 [why did I wait so long??] but over time my knees have gotten really bad and won't be heading for the 30 yard range as much as I used to and had just upgraded my bow when knees gave out. So I will be setting up a target in basement working on form at 7/10 yds. But it is still fun!!!

Prior to that worked for a large Auto Company and got to within 6 months of being able to retire and was let go with no pension, healthcare, or stocks. So I'm currently working in machine shop near home. So what time I'm not working, shooting will still be a fun thing to do. I will miss the folks at the range and will try and get back now and then, met great bunch of people since I got into archery. I also licensed ham radio operator.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess I will introduce myself in here. My name is Glen and I am 54 years old. I grew up in MO and lived there until about 3 years ago and now live in the Florida panhandle. I am a real estate investor with my investments mostly on auto pilot so I work as an offshore charter captain. I learned to shoot from my dad who started shooting recurves in the early 60's and killed the first deer in our county with a bow in modern times around 1967. He opened an archery shop in 1985 and founded our local bow club. I joined him in the shop full time when I got out of the Navy in 1991 and worked there with him until he closed the shop in 2009. Hoyt was our main line of bows and I still shoot them to this day. I stepped away from archery for a couple of years and am just getting back into it this year. I am currently shooting a Carbon Spyder 34 and am waiting on an RX4 ultra to arrive.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

My name is Rick, I am 70 years old and been in VoIP (Telephony) business. Moved to hot weather Hong Kong because of my Arthritis fingers. Was very active spearfishing for 50 years. Now take up target shooting as the straw target won't swim away like fishes.

Conquest 4, Stan MoreX , Donkier Estremo


----------



## bigbillspero (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello, I'm Big Bill, I've been lurking for a long while. I'm 67 and live in the Pittsburgh area. I love to shoot have had a few compounds over the years but a torn bicep has me switching to a crossbow. I'm a big DIYer so I'm looking for things like building your own arrows. I recently retired from PennDot (the grumpy guy at the drivers center)


----------



## RWGreen (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I was going to post here some time ago but I got - clearly qualifying me as a senior. 

My name is Rick Green. I'll be 55 years old in about a month. I retired from the Army in 2004, after a little over 20 years' service. Today, I am a small business owner, grandpa, and fair weather outdoorsman (I've spent all the time in miserable weather conditions I intend to while in the Army). I've been blessed to have the same woman as my bride for 36 years and we have two wonderful adult children and five beautiful grandchildren that I have duped into thinking I hung the moon. Life is good!

Been a trad archer and hunter since I was 10. Until two weeks ago, I'd never even held a compound bow, but I think they're great. I'm just a longbow and recurve guy. I'm finally starting to get super high-tech by exploring the world of ILF seriously. I dabbled a couple years ago but never really gave it much of an opportunity to seduce me. Nowadays, the versatility of the equipment is quite appealing, so we'll see...


----------



## swampkooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi my name is David. I’m 63, retired, and hav lived in SE N.C. for the last 35 years. Been addicted to archery for 20years. Pretty much divide my time between hog hunting,deer hunting and inshore saltwater fishing.


----------



## Darthur (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello Guys,
Dwayne here, I live in Indiana just retired. I look forward to getting back into archery on a more regular basis. I have always shot traditional but there have been many periods that I did not even get the bows out. Trying to build myself back up.


----------



## maxwell333 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi - My name is Max and live in Colorado at 9200 ft. I'm 74 and still bow hunting but not like I use to! Any other old timers out there still trying to do it?


----------



## Old Gold Eagle (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello to all,

My name is Mark Bentley and I turned 60 this past Mar. 17th. I'm a heavy equipment construction assistant manager in West Central Illinois and been at the same job for 43 years now. I have a lot of hobbies; hunting, long distance bike riding, barn quilt making, 18th century reenacting, and collecting things. I especially collect older Golden Eagle Archery compound bows. I have a godly family with my wife, three girls, three son-in-laws, eight grandkids and 3 sponsored girls in India and Singapore. Though I have never deserved it, God has richly blessed my life. I'm thankful that my Lord has not given me what I do deserve!

MB


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all , im john from western Canada , main interest is bowhunting which i have been doing for too many years to remember. i shoot every day, have a target in my garage and can get 20, 30 , 40 yds out down driveway and across street. Former military and worked in the Nat.Gas business until i retired 9 yrs ago. I pull 65# on a new Blackout Intrigue bow that i bought about 2 months ago. I dont have a bow shop anywhere local so had to make a trek to the big box store in the city where i tried about a dozen bows in my price range and this one fit the bill. So far am very happy with my choice. Be a pleasure to chat with you all. Thanks


----------



## DCRICE1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello, I'm Dan from south Louisiana. Retired from 36 years of oil refining and enjoying my horse, the woods, and pastures that come with owning a horse. Got back into Archery last year when the local range came out to try some mounted archery. This opened my backyard range up again, and I was off to the races. I have a Attila horsebow at 30, A tradtech Titan at 35 for 3D, and a Hoyt Excel with 42# G3 limbs for playing with modern stuff. Plenty of time to ride the horse, shoot the bow, and read this forum lately.
Ya'll have fun.
Dan


----------



## Oldbowbender (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi! I'm 77 and returning to archery after laying off for several years. I'm up in Northern Calif. where I went when retiring from LAFD on a disability pension. I went back to school and became a Respiratory Therapist and did that for 20 yrs. When I came up North in Redding, Ca. I got into archery as it was one thing I could do with my bad leg and back. I shot recurve and have taken a few deer with a PSE Thunderbird bow. I shot in several local and a couple of distant shoots in BH class. I have made a few long bows and liked making my own stuff as much as I could. I really love the sport of archery regardless of the style you shoot. I like to compete and try but win or lose the fun of trying is great. Lately I have shot indoors Barebow but due to old shoulders I struggled with distance in field so got myself a PSE Decree HD left hand (lost sight in my right eye) and want to try BH freestyle with it. I think it will work for me with its speed and 35" AtoA I don't hunt anymore ( I would like to get a turkey and may try that if I can) . I wish all you out there good shooting and a safe and healthy life.


----------



## Roughwater (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,

Terry here in North Carolina,
I'm Retired except for my wife's honey do list which is basically never ending. I live in the country. I actually didn't just sign up on this forum but I recently had a question about something and went to sign up but apparently already had at some point in time but I figured I still should introduce myself as I don't recall ever doing that. I'm a veteran and served in the USMC for a 4 yr stint but worked for the Air Force in Civil Service where I retired from in 2005. Tried my hand at prospecting for a year and a half some of which was up in Alaska (05&06) then went back to work inspecting Cable TV systems for about 6 years then finally fully retired. I've shot a bow of some type off and on through out my life. I think my first compound was a Bear white tail hunter. At some point in time after crossbows became legal I used them but for a while I still shot a compound off and on. I did a couple Colorado DIY Elk hunts back in the 90's. Never did get an Elk but had the time of my life trying. Hunting was off and on through the years and mostly off when I had to follow my job with the Air Force from Ohio to NC as I knew very few folks there and hunting opportunities were more limited with the lack of public land. After retiring and moving to another part of NC I found their to be more opportunities plus I had more time to pursue hunting so I did. But I mostly used a crossbow or rifle. Since I was ageing and not pulling a bow back I lost a lot of arm strength. In 2016 I attempted to take a DIY Elk hunt to Idaho. Problem was I could no longer pull back my newer bear compound so ended up buying a cheap compound that had more pull weight options but ended up only setting it to the lower 50's lb wise. I only practiced enough that year to get by and since I never saw a Elk in over 20 days of hunting in Idaho, I guess it didn't matter much anyway. 

Most recently (2020), I decided to go to Montana to do a DIY hunt with a younger friend who had hunted there once. Being that I'm now 70 I didn't know if I could pull enough weight to be able to hunt Elk. So I dug out my old cheap bow and couldn't pull it either so I adjusted it down to 50# and could barley pull it. I decided I was going to do this hunt right so I bought me a new slightly used PSE Evoke 35" compound that could be set up to 65#. I originally set it to 55# but couldn't pull it so dropped it down to 50# so I could pull it. That was around February I believe. I've been shooting it most every day since and now I've worked up to 60#. As soon as I get comfortable with pulling it at a given weight I bump it up a little more. Originally I figured I would be content with 55# but got their pretty quick so just kept going. Initially 60 lb's felt very hard to pull and I questioned moving to that setting but it's got a good deal easier pulling it now after a couple weeks at that setting so my new goal is 62#. I would be pretty satisfied with 60# considering. This bow has a pretty smooth draw but at the same time it doesn't feel like there is any run up to it's set draw weight. It feels like you have to pull the full 60# or whatever it's set at just to get the wheels to start to turn then it levels out and drops down right at the end. I have it set at 80% let off right now but it's adjustable up to 90% let off. That all said I am glad I took up shooting a compound again. I didn't realize how much I missed shooting a good compound bow and I'm thankful my body has been able to meet the challenge since this being my first time at 70 years old I didn't know if would would respond in a positive way or if I would just end up hunting myself. It was a little surprising feeling my arms and shoulders starting to bulk up and muscle appearing on my arms I hadn't seen in years. I've been working my legs also though jogging and walking and my cardio in turn over the last couple of months to get ready for the hunt. I had done some other western DIY hunts in the last few years but they have been mostly October rifle hunts. So now I have my Montana Elk draw tag in hand and training is coming along pretty well. I'll likely be hunting using Victory Xtorsion SS arrows, Ethics archery outserts and Day 6 broadheads. It looks like this set up will give me a arrow weight approaching 700 gn, so no lack of weigh or weight forward for sure with a 125 gn broadhead and heavy insert/outsert set up.


----------



## Bryan72 (May 4, 2020)

Bryan here in Va. Originally from Bama, been here in northern Va now about ten years. I work for a electric distribution co-op. Been hunting since I was small & am near 50 now & still love it. Have gone pretty much to crossbows lately, Parker Tornado F4 currently but am debating buying another! Been several years since I pulled my Reflex compound out, but have been thinking more of it lately. Lad to be a part of the community here! So much valuable info!
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Mike

Formerly from Connecticut living in South Florida since 1983. 

Semi retired auto finance guru. Compound bow shooter, owned all the big names and flagship bows and companies. Preference is Hoyt. Second time being a Hoyt guy. First time was late 80’s with the Chuck Adams Super Slam Fast Flite bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Guinn (Jun 10, 2020)

I am Charles, I am 63 years of age. I shoot a Hoyt Carbon Defiant. I have been shooting since I was 23 years of age.


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Scott!


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello Mike!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Byron Williams. 56 year old from Arkansas. Tool Maker for 36 years, currently a Die Maker for a major tire manufacturer. Retired veteran w/23 years AARNG.* Bowhunting for the last 30+ years. Just getting started.......retire? 🤣🤣🤣 When they are throwing dirt over me maybe..........


----------



## ButchK (Jun 4, 2016)

hello
my name is butch kemp. i live in mn. started shooting when i was young around 10 . then stopped when i found cars and girls. started shooting again in 1980. trad bows from 1984 on. i am 62 years old and this seems to be the only hobby that i stick with.


----------



## douglasadams (May 17, 2016)

My name is Doug Adams and I live in Montgomery county of Southeast Texas. Last time I shot was in 95 with a Proline new wave point blank with a calf hair tab. I always felt very peaceful when shooting so I’m getting back into it. I’m 56 and been a surgical tech for 25 years. Recently bought a Elite E35 from a fellow AT member.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi I am Roddy from KY, Retired 4 years ago and have been bowhunting since the late 70's. Hunting KY and Kansas for whitetail this year. Fulfilled my dream, I went to New Zealand and took a Red Stag last year.


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi my name is Joe and live in Raleigh Co WV. I'm 64 and semi retired, for the last 25 years I've been in sales. I haven't actually shot any bow since I was in my early teens. In 2010 I lost my long time hunting buddy and just lost interest in hunting, I still shoot my rifles and handload for them, also shoot my Ruger MK series 22 pistols. I had some health issues last year, diabetic and rheumatoid arthritis. I needed to find something to give me some exercise, I lost 46 pounds and started eating better and blood sugar is very good. 

I work a day or two a week at a local gun and bow shop, and the 3006 Archery Rep came in the store and we got to talking. He set me up with some special deals on the items I need to get started. I've only been shooting now for a couple weeks but what a great time I've had. The peace of mind and enjoyment has been wonderful. Thanks for the opportunity to sharing my new found love!


----------



## Dahornady (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello. New here. Looking for options for my Grandfather.


----------



## kevy9999 (Sep 8, 2020)

* kevy9999
Registered*
Joined Sept 2020


I'm 66 and cannot draw my compound bow like i used to. Are there some ways to reduce the pull and/or increase the let-off? I've got an older bow - Pearson Magnum, draw is 60#, let-off is 20%, 22in riser and 18in limbs.

I would like to get the draw to 30 or 35 #s and the let-off to 70 or 80%. The draw is 29in but i think I need 31in. 
I do woodworking and could make a wood riser that could be lighter and shorter. Could I replace the cams or the limbs?

please let me know if you have any ideas.
Kevin


----------



## Inverted ski bum (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi! I'm Ron. I'm 71 and live in NW Indiana but my head and my heart are usually in Colorado. My body usually catches up and spends the month of March there as well. I got into archery during the lockdown and am really hooked. It started with a bow that came with the house and has been sitting around here for years. It's just an old fiberglass recurve that had no string and the grip had dried up and crumbled. bought a string and fashioned a grip from an old ski pole grip, bought some arrows and it took off from there. I have a few recurves now and built my own string jig. My bows range from 25 - 60#'s. My daily driver is 35#. I might try my hand at barebow competition one of these days, after some more improvement .


----------



## scottaharper (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi! I'm Scott. I am 59 and just starting my archery journey. My wife and I both decided to try archery out as a hobby during COVID and discovered that we really like it. We will be focusing on barebow for now. We are very active cyclists and think that shooting arrows will be a great compliment to riding bikes.


----------



## Bix (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi I am NAPA Autoparts store owner in central Pennsylvania. Selling auto parts over 40 years. As I am entering part time retirement I intend to be outdoors including fly fishing. I just bought a Mathews VXR 31.5. Most of my hunting is in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Ethanchan (Oct 10, 2020)

Ethan here, I live in Moyock NC, will be 53 next month and am new to archery. I picked up my bow a couple of days ago and can't get enough of going out back and plinking away. I decided to finally learn to use a bow because I am going to go on my first hunt next season and want to use a bow. I picked up a pse drive 3b, 40lb DW, 28 1/2 inch draw and am really liking it, of course I don't have anything to compare it to aside from the other ones I tried at the shop. I'm hoping to find some other archers in my area that I can shoot with and learn from but in the mean time, I will be happy with getting outside and working on my basics.


----------



## Davidstubb (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello, I am David. I am celebrating the 1st anniversary of my 69th birthday as I refuse to be that old. No more birthdays for me. Three years ago I retired from 35 years of IT work and I don't miss it a bit. I bought a PSE with overdrive in the 80's and just decided to get into archery again. Always have a hobby or two, or three. The wife says my hobby is hobbies. I work 3 days a week in a gun shop to support my hobbies and have been shooting handguns and rifles competitively for almost 20 years I guess I wanted to try something a little quieter and could enjoy in my back yard. I have always found forums to be a good source of information so I found this one to join. I prefer forums like this over the morning newspaper. The information is a lot more believable.


----------



## Ethanchan (Oct 10, 2020)

Davidstubb said:


> Hello, I am David. I am celebrating the 1st anniversary of my 69th birthday as I refuse to be that old. No more birthdays for me. Three years ago I retired from 35 years of IT work and I don't miss it a bit. I bought a PSE with overdrive in the 80's and just decided to get into archery again. Always have a hobby or two, or three. The wife says my hobby is hobbies. I work 3 days a week in a gun shop to support my hobbies and have been shooting handguns and rifles competitively for almost 20 years I guess I wanted to try something a little quieter and could enjoy in my back yard. I have always found forums to be a good source of information so I found this one to join. I prefer forums like this over the morning newspaper. The information is a lot more believable.


From one retiree to another, welcome to AT. I am also new here and the folks here have been amazing. I have only been shooting bow since last Monday and they have answered every question I have had and then some. Don't be afraid to ask questions if you have any and check out all of the great information they have across the entire site.


----------



## DanC432 (Oct 21, 2020)

My name is Dan, I am 57 years old. I am an engineer by profession, a ski instructor and motorcyclist by avocation. I am a true noob when it comes to archery. Three years ago I shattered (literally) my shoulder blade, and now I am the proud owner of a bunch of surgical grade titanium. Archery sounded like a way I could develop some strength and flexiblity in that shoulder, which is my strong-side shoulder. I picked up an ILF recurve with 20# limbs, and have been able to shoot that pretty comfortably. Consistancy is another story alltogether.

At some point I would like to start shooting competition. I shot pistols competively for years, and know that there are few ways to learn a sport better.

Home is the Seattle area.


----------



## mh5757 (Aug 25, 2016)

My name is Mark. I am 63 and recently moved from South Dakota to Sulphur Springs TX. Retired from the Navy in 95 and recently retired from the Air force (CIV) Hunting, Fishing and Metal Detecting are my current hobbies. Have shot Bowtechs for about 12 years now although the draw weight has decreased somewhat over the last few years


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi I'm Ted and will turn 73 next month. I picked up shooting again when I retired in 2012 and bought a Diamond infinite edge. Started using a release then and love it. I'm going to a local shop tomorrow and test shoot 3 bows they are setting up for me at 50 lbs and 27 inches. A Bowtech Mag, a Bowtech Realm SS, and an Elite Ember. I am looking for something to be eased on old shoulders. I enjoy the site and will look forward to any help I can get when problems come up


----------



## Ethanchan (Oct 10, 2020)

jb4249 said:


> Hi I'm Ted and will turn 73 next month. I picked up shooting again when I retired in 2012 and bought a Diamond infinite edge. Started using a release then and love it. I'm going to a local shop tomorrow and test shoot 3 bows they are setting up for me at 50 lbs and 27 inches. A Bowtech Mag, a Bowtech Realm SS, and an Elite Ember. I am looking for something to be eased on old shoulders. I enjoy the site and will look forward to any help I can get when problems come up


If I could throw one more in the mix for you, I would say to try the pse drive 3b. I retired in 2011 after 22 years in the military, as you can imagine, my joints are beat up and arthritic to the point that I am on a daily regiment of pain medication. I bought the 3b and even at 85% let off, it is super easy on my shoulders. I have not had amy more ache than usual outside of muscle fatigue from never having used a bow in my life. 3 weeks in and I am about to increase my DW. I have not shot any other bows besides what I tried at the shop before choosing the 3b but can say that after shooting almost everyday since I got it, it has not caused me any problems at the shoulders. Good luck and please share what you get, I love seeing other peoples gear and what they think of it.
Respectfully,
Ethan


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

After shooting 4 bows I think i decided on an Elite Enlist. I am going back next Tuesday to get the final test with my sights and new rest and stabilizer. I found the draw at 50 lbs to be smooth and pretty easy for me. The bow has a nice feel to it for an old guy. This will be the first new bow I have purchased in many years. I'll post a picture of it when I get it home.


----------



## Ethanchan (Oct 10, 2020)

jb4249 said:


> After shooting 4 bows I think i decided on an Elite Enlist. I am going back next Tuesday to get the final test with my sights and new rest and stabilizer. I found the draw at 50 lbs to be smooth and pretty easy for me. The bow has a nice feel to it for an old guy. This will be the first new bow I have purchased in many years. I'll post a picture of it when I get it home.


wooooo hoooooooo.... congrats.... we look forward to seeing your new bow.


----------



## Raysharp (Oct 20, 2020)

I’m Shawn from Cedar Rapids Iowa. I do HVAC controls for the University of Iowa been there 25 years. I’m 64, just got back into archery with a Diamond SB-1. So much has changed in just five years, learning a lot about fine tuning the bow and my form. This is a blast, practice every day.


----------



## JRat (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm jerry i worked 30 years for GTE/Verizon

When I retired (@ 49) I started south shore archery as a hobby

Little did I know it would grow into one of the top custom arrow shops in the country

December 2019 I sold south shore and now I work with the new owner 

In 2020 I was asked by Scorpyd Crossbows to be their warranty center

Kind of sounds like I didn't really retire doesn't it


----------



## shellback (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm Ron from S.E. PA and will be 73 next month. I shot recurves and compounds barebow from the 70's till about 2005. When my older brother stopped hunting with me I gave it up myself. Forward to about a year ago and a neighbor invited me to hunt with him and sold me a crossbow. It's deadly accurate, but it's not bow hunting to me. My old compound is 55# to 70# and I just couldn't handle it. Just bought a Bear Paradox compound 45# to 60# and I'm trying to get used to shooting with a release. Kinda wished I had tried to find some lighter weight limbs for my old PSE Nova that I could shoot with fingers. Hoping I can hang in there and learn to shoot this new bow.


----------



## vital hit (May 27, 2014)

Hello,
I'm wondering what exactly is considered senior, but at 62, I guess I'd qualify.
My name is Mike and I've been a hunter, bowhunter almost my whole life. By the mid 90's I comitted to bowhunting only.
I've taken my share of whitetails with a bow, and although not a trophy hunter, I admit I haven't spent thousands of hours in a stand over time, and spent thousands of dollars on equipment just to bring home a few backstraps.
I live in Tennessee and to be honest I never had the means to hunt out of state, or own my own land. Mostly chasing deer on public land, I guess I've killed a few "good uns".
My wife and I also have been showing Great Danes for over 10 years, and yes we have a champion or two.
I've worked a lot of different jobs in my life, but linemen type work took up most of my years. These days I'm semi retired mostly because I'm " tired" of working. A good cup of coffee and talking about archery and college football takes up most of my time.


----------



## Texrider1212 (Feb 21, 2019)

Those are some beautiful dogs

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I was borned and raised in Columbus, GA. 70 years ago. Went to North Ga College and earned a BS degree in biology, with a minor in psychology. Later, I earned my Master's and Specialist degrees - they sure sweetened my teacher's paycheck

in the mid 70's I spent two years as a medic in the 82nd Ain Div. After getting out of the army, I married my sweetheart 44+ years ago (I met her at North Ga College). My wife and I have two grown, married sons and 4 grandkids - 3 boys and a girl.

I taught high school for 30 years - taught a number of science courses; biology, human physiology, environmental and physical science. I retired in 2007. But I wasn't done teaching for I then taught 10 more years at Columbus Technical College in their Nursing program and actually started their biology program because I was the only one on staff with degrees in biology - the program is still running, without me - I retired from Columbus Tech because,, as required, they changed the text book and I didn't want to write any more lesson plans - 40 years worth was enough - now everyday is Saturday to me.

I got run over while riding my Harley back in 2003. Busted my right leg up real bad, broke it in 4 places with an open fracture. A tourniquet was applied while I lay, unconscious, bleeding on the highway. The tourniquet stopped the bleeding and probably saved my life. However, a month later gangrene set in and they had to amputate my right leg about the knee. Currently, I have a prothesis and still enjoy hunting, fishing, playing my guitar and shooting my bows. There's not too much I can't do if I want, and for things I don't want to do, I have a good excuse.

I've been a Christian for longer than I can remember, I know I accepted the Lord while a teenager at a revival my church was having.. I enjoy playing my guitar and singing in area churches, In fact, myself a two others are doing some Christmas music at a church this coming Sunday. Seems like of all the kinds of music I play, Christmas music is most challenging to me, probably because I play it so infrequently.


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

72, haven't posted here in a long time, been a while since I shot my bow, but still interested in archery along with several other expensive hobbies, right now it's long range rifle.


----------



## Elite67 (Nov 2, 2020)

53 years old from SE Iowa. I shoot Senior Known 40 with the Iowa ASA and also shoot paper target. I am a retired disabled veteran. PSE Archery all the way! Now working on getting my archery shop set up downstairs with new equipment to do work myself.


----------



## Aximil (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi,
I’m Martin! I am 34 years old and I am an IT Manager in western Washington.....previous occupation was Petco sales associate (well...last place I worked at least, I was hired as a toner delivery guy and grew into my current position) I just got my first hunting license recently. Looking forward to hunting season next year and teaching myself archery in the mean time so I will be able to hit the right spot on my first deer. (I don’t plan to go for a live animal with bow and arrow unless I’m confident I can always hit 4 inch target at 40 yards)


----------



## HRWing (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am 64 years young & live in Central Virginia. I enjoy everything outdoors but my 2 favorite things are sitting in a tree stand deer hunting & sitting in my boat on Lake Erie fishing for Walleye or Perch. I am a retired teacher/IT guy.


----------



## Flyingj (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm new here but more than likely belong here. Started shooting 3D last year in the ASA Super Senior 40 Known class. Just shooting with my hunting bow now but hope to get a dedicated target bow soon. Trying to learn about lenses and clarifiers.


----------



## Redwolf141 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all, My name is Tom I’m 56 years old young and live in Johnstown Pa. I have been away from archery for a couple years due to shoulder issues, thankfully I am fully recovered now and am able to shoot again!! I look forward to chatting with Lyon guys!!!


----------



## Redwolf141 (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyingj said:


> I'm new here but more than likely belong here. Started shooting 3D last year in the ASA Super Senior 40 Known class. Just shooting with my hunting bow now but hope to get a dedicated target bow soon. Trying to learn about lenses and clarifiers.


FlyingJ .... I am hoping to take the same route!! I want to try to get into shooting the senior Known ASA division!! It has been a while since I shot 3D but I figure I am not getting any younger may as well give it a go!! It is something I have want to try for awhile!!


----------



## Konk1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Rick here, I'm 62 (Can see retirement on the horizon) and live near Green Bay Wi. I'm a project estimator for a power generator enclosure manufacture. I've been on AT for about 6 years, but had to start over because my other account has been frozen and won't allow me to post anymore. Been bowhunting for 37 years, I enjoy shooting archery with my son and introducing new archers to the sport. Looking forward the getting my 3 year old granddaughter into shooting.


----------



## JRClaiborn (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello from Texas.🤠
I'm here because in the mid 70's my 2nd job was working for Wing Archery running a band saw, shaper, jointer, timesaver, and the chem baskets.
Q: Why are there no posts on this magnificent connected world we live in on impregnated wood of red, blue, green, and etc. I remember the birds eye maple and how it was baked through and through in many colors. Is the art of doing so lost to the world?
Why has it not been done to gun stocks and the likes? I'm sure AMF owns the patents to do such but has deep sixed it. Anybody. This is bothered me for four decades. Anybody know of the site or a PDF or a photograph even of a blue-shaped handle for a bow. I had a compound bow that had blue. I had one in red. I even saw a recurve and green.
Anybody?


----------



## RockyMount (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello from Northwest Louisiana. Sixty-eight years old. Not new to archery, but until last week had not shot a bow since tearing right bicep loose in 2009. Well, I just drug my old Blue Mountain Wolverine out of the closet, got new string and cables, and jumped back into the game.


----------



## AnnsNewStacey (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm New to archery. Not sure why sudden interest, but here I am. Purchased a used Stacey Mitey Mite and couple arrows. Looking online, you tube and forums for the do's and don'ts and practicing in back yard. I'm 58yrs. Retired from IT at local hospital.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Pete from Reading, PA. I just turned 55 about a week ago. I have some meaningless job in IT that I stopped liking years ago but it pays the bills. I've been hunting since I was 9 and bowhunting since I was 12. I hunt mostly public land in PA as well as a small bit of private land owned by a friend. I also hunt the land I grew up on in NJ. I don't own it any more. Some bad decisions were made there. It is run down, and well past it's prime, but I'd like to own it again someday. I still get deer there most years.


----------



## MaryAlice (Mar 2, 2021)

Newby here, 79 years old & still active in archery. Barebow recurve and barebow compound preferred. Question? Does anyone out their in Senior Archery have opinion of PSE ZONE Olympic riser?


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.





MaryAlice said:


> Newby here, 79 years old & still active in archery. Barebow recurve and barebow compound preferred. Question? Does anyone out their in Senior Archery have opinion of PSE ZONE Olympic riser?


Hi, I'm Pinrod, just joined, 86 years old and gearing up for target shooting. I live in Miami, FL, but have no friends that are archers. I look forward to making lots of friends here.


----------



## Nimrod! (Mar 1, 2021)

Nimrod! said:


> Hi, I'm Pinrod, just joined, 86 years old and gearing up for target shooting. I live in Miami, FL, but have no friends that are archers. I look forward to making lots of friends here.


Sorry. am not Pinrod. I am Nimrod.


----------



## kno kwe (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi - Ginger (58 yrs) grow up in San Diego, now in Anchorage, AK. After years as a school principal I took a job at the university. Now train next generation of school leaders.


----------



## Bmannator (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, My name is Dale. I'm 67 "_and a half",_ recently retired, more recently quarantined, and even more recently planning my comeback. I haven't shot a bow in 20 years, and just had surgery on both hands, so I'm not quite sure what I hope to accomplish.
Setting up a bow that gets me shooting in my current condition is job #1. Definitely open to suggestions on this subject.
Let me know if have the "cure"

Right now, it looks like spring weather and easing up on virus regulations are hopefully just a few weeks away. Keyword is "hopefully" Meanwhile, I've got to put together a few target frames and bow racks. Also, I'm looking for an economical source for target bags or even better, have you found a way to build a better backstop.

Bows have gotten smaller, launching arrows faster. So, I guess that's a good thing. And, I'm not in a position to conclude if they are more accurate. Does it matter how fast an arrow is traveling if it misses the target? 
I'll be sure to report back should I find an answer. 

I better get started on this "to do" list. catch ya later...


----------



## wayne carr (Feb 2, 2021)

hello, I am 81 yrs young and still competing in nfaa .I grew up in wva ,then retired and moved to fla.I have had both shoulders done and most recently had three surgeries to my bow arm.I belong to gator archery club in gainsville fla.I am only able to pull thirty/nine lbs due to the surgeries.I was an nfaa pro in the seventies and had to give it up for work. I have won two asa championships in the super senior class in 2001 and 2003.I look forward to many more yrs of shooting with my many friends and especially with my good friend tim austin


----------



## Bmannator (Mar 1, 2021)

wayne carr said:


> hello, I am 81 yrs young and still competing in nfaa .I grew up in wva ,then retired and moved to fla.I have had both shoulders done and most recently had three surgeries to my bow arm.I belong to gator archery club in gainsville fla.I am only able to pull thirty/nine lbs due to the surgeries.I was an nfaa pro in the seventies and had to give it up for work. I have won two asa championships in the super senior class in 2001 and 2003.I look forward to many more yrs of shooting with my many friends and especially with my good friend tim austin


Welcome to the forum Wayne. Seems kinda quiet around here. Maybe everyone is taking a nap.
Gotta say, I'm pretty impressed you're still flinging arrows at your age. Even more impressed with your competitive achievements. 
I'm feeling like a wuss with only a couple wrist surgeries to come back from. Good luck on the range.


----------



## Breck Neer (Mar 20, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


----------



## Breck Neer (Mar 20, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

My name is Yang Lai. I live in Dallas, Texas. I’m in sales for an international manufacture of network equipment. I’m 54 and shoot Olympic recurve. Shot in college almost 30 years ago and just picked it up again about 6months ago. Shooting my Hoyt td4+ I shot in college


----------



## Onski316 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jason Strempke from Paradise, Texas. I own a powersports repair shop and mfg skid plates for race atv's. I bowhunt with a compound and shoot trad recurves for fun. Currently own a Realm and Xpedition DLX. Recurves are a Lynx, Kodiak Magnum, Grizzly, Red Wing Hunter and a Sage. Came over from the gun world. Crossbows helped make the transition. I still keep an Excalibur Matrix 355 around for my 6 year old. Got his first deer this last fall and just landed his first turkey last Saturday. So needless to say it's a necessary evil at the moment until he can pull enough weight to do the work himself.


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Seniors, My name is Tobey I’m from Georgia. I’m 57 years old and I’m getting back into bow hunting because of my son. I work as a wood yard superintendent of 33 years.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hi,
> Greg here, new to forum, retired geoscientist/engineer from the oil industry. I am resuming archery after a 50 year gap.
> Currently I am taking lessons at X10 Archery in Houston, TX. I am so far enjoying shooting, and hope to learn correct form, and eventually buy a proper recurve bow.


----------



## djgaare (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm Deb, recently widowed. Done all my archery hunting in Minnesota but I'm looking at relocating to Texas. Hopefully, I'll be able to find places to hunt in northern Texas. I would really like to continue to deer hunt and hopefully do a little turkey hunting too.


----------



## Cow Creek Camper (May 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

My name is Chuck and I live in Wenatchee, WA (north central part of the state) and am in my mid 50's. I hunt mostly for elk with a compound bow that is probably older that half the members on AT, lol. I look forward to getting to know you...or at least the friendly ones...the unfriendly ones can get the h*ll off my lawn. Trying to grow grass there. Peace to you.


----------



## Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt (May 15, 2021)

Hi Steve here from Nevada. 53 yrs old. Been shooting since 1989. Actually introduced to archery though, in middle school PE in Minnesota. Been mixing archery hunting in between rifle for 25+ years. My tags more and more are applying for archery only.


----------



## speedy62 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi Jim from SW Micighan 59 yrs. old I am a cnc operator and programmer. Have been hunting since 1974 bow only from 1983 till now.


----------



## humbleman (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, I’m Del from Mississippi. 57 year old retired x-ray tech. Disabled.


----------



## Bluetrees (May 25, 2021)

William, SE Connecticut.
Missile Tech, pipefitter, project manager, sales engineer, submarine designer. Not necessarily in that order.
Just shy of 65 and inundated with Medicare offers... Insane

Is archery an activity for me? My story continues...


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi. I am Rich. Middle 60s. Law Enf/Corrections. Body is shopworn from injuries. Lots of aches and pains. But I have a good wife and a great relationship with the Lord. Still shooting everyday. Went back to traditional only, and my primary interest is bowhunting.Live near Dover-Foxcroft, Maine.


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello 👋 wow I guess I fit in here now.
Tamara will be 57 end of July SE TN. I shoot target but have not touch bow in few years. I am getting back in as were about to have local archery range. Husband shoots also but he is a trucker so not home as much right now.


----------



## KitsapDan (Apr 25, 2021)

Dan from Phoenix area. Literally just started archery at 60 years young. Lots of fun despite how little I know!


----------



## Gimli's Ghost (Jun 29, 2021)

Well at 70 my wallet is older than a few of the guys here. Only started feeling my age about three years ago .
I had not drawn a bow for at least 15 years and found my muscles had atrophied a bit after a long illness.
I've been exercising to improve my draw. I thought about getting a light target bow of 25# or so and working my way back up to at least 45# but found that after a couple of weeks of regular practice I can draw my old Black Fox well enough for further practice.
I only have two good bows, the Black Fox and a 35# Bearcat. The Bearcat seems to have a draw weight much higher than the stated 35#.
I have a hard used Compound bow I picked up at a salvage store about 25 years ago just to see how these worked. Didn't get much use out of it because it tended to warp the Aluminum arrows I was using at the time. Don't know the draw weight but a friend guesstimated it at 60+pounds.

I'm not interested in hunting, my legs aren't up to a lot of walking and climbing a tree stand is out of the question. I do like to keep my skill level up well enough to bag small game if necessary. 
I'll mainly be doing back yard practice at 25 yards or less. More to build muscle tone than anything else.


----------



## bgt0990 (Jul 8, 2021)

Barry, retired database admin from Palm Coast FL. 68 and haven't touched a bow since 1974. can't make up my mind what to try first between Trad and Barebow. A lot of new ideas in 50 years, amazing! Two shoulder replacements in the last year so I'm getting 20# limbs to start slowly with.


----------



## Captain_Sarcasm (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm Stephen and I live in the Piney Woods of niortheast Texas. I retired as a Technical Writer retired from Schlumberger not long after the pandemic began. It was time...I'm 71.

I prefer to shelf shoot a Bob Lee stick bow made in the mid-60s but the draw weight is no longer easy to manage for more than a few arrows. Now, I shoot an ILF barebow with 26# short limbs.

Competitions never held my interest, but now I'm training for the Texas state qualifier (in September) for the National Senior games next year. I've got a great coach and lots of time to practice on a full size range I built.

My equipment is low end (Axiom riser and SF wood limbs) but if I can qualify for the National Senior games, I expect to reward myself with an upgraded riser and limbs.

rom what I've heard about the classified in this forum, it should be my best marketplace.


----------



## grayfeather (Aug 28, 2011)

NAME GRAYFEATHER , FROM CALIFONIA , I am shooting trad now but also shoot finger compounds . age 74 , shoot almost daily . 32#-34# .retired .been shooting 8yrs .


----------



## az too tall (Jul 24, 2021)

hi I'm guy from Arizona apache junction I'm 74 just starting back up shooting I work in the RV wholesale business. stilling looking for the right bow I have this problem I'm short and old so we'll see


----------



## az too tall (Jul 24, 2021)

az too tall said:


> hi I'm guy from Arizona apache junction I'm 74 just starting back up shooting I work in the RV wholesale business. stilling looking for the right bow I have this problem I'm short and old so we'll see


so can anyone please explain to me how i can try to purchase something without getting knocked out


----------



## rdland (Jul 27, 2021)

az too tall said:


> so can anyone please explain to me how i can try to purchase something without getting knocked out


I believe that you need 20 posts in order to purchase from this site.


----------



## rdland (Jul 27, 2021)

I am from northern Wyoming. I am in my mid 60's and recently retired. Been hunting and fishing as long as I can remember. Started shooting and hunting with recurves and longbows in the 70's through the late 90's and enjoyed bowhunting and 3-D shoots. I made some bows along the way. I enjoy hunting mule deer, antelope and whitetails but elk is my big game passion.

Career obligations put a big damper on my archery but I'm getting back into it since my retirement. I will always enjoy traditional equipment but have developed an interest in compound bows. One never stops learning and there is a lot of information on this site.


----------



## Bionic-Archer (May 14, 2010)

Hello, 55 from Idaho. Been shooting archery for about 30 years, target about 27 years, I work as a Technical engineer for a packaging company I've been doing this for about 5 + years its a great job, I'm a veteran, Army 11B.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi, I am White Falcon, and had this handle back in the CB days also.I have had it for years and years. I'm 74 and have been putting up with a bad shoulder. My wife and I live in N.E. TX. I love to hunt and have been switching back and forth with a recurve and long bow. I have been a lurker more on this site, but I am a regular on others. Thanks for letting me come out of the shadows.
White Falcon


----------



## gobent (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm Joe and reside in central VA. I'm 73. Been shooting about 60+ years, on and off, left-haned, right-handed, recurve to compount and back. Each time the draw weight has decreased. But still shooting after all these years.


----------



## az too tall (Jul 24, 2021)

rdland said:


> I believe that you need 20 posts in order to purchase from this site.


thank you i will try to work on that


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Michael, and I have been a serious archer for 33 years. I am 67 years old, and I am retired and living in FL now days.

I like to shoot compound bows with lots of accessories. Having every bell and whistle might describe my bows. I shoot 3-D, indoor spots, outdoor spots, and I bowhunt. I have a different bow all set up for each of the different venues.

I have competed nationally in organizations like IBO, NFAA, National Seniors Games. I love shooting 3-D archery.


----------



## 1bigdawg (Oct 3, 2021)

Howdy all
Only been on AT a short time playing around in other forums and did not get down here where I belong 😂😂 until today.

From Arizona, will be 67 in November. Have hunted with bows on and off during my life but being the sole bread winner in the household I found it difficult to have the long term time and commitment to shoot and hunt. I retired a year ago now I have more time.

I also hunt and shoot a PCP (PreCharged Pneumatic) air rifle in .22 for small game. Unfortunately if I want to shoot large game in Arizona I need a .35 caliber air rifle (and all the goodies) which would be a couple thousand more than what I spent for my Matthews V3 31 and all the goodies.

Excited to get back into archery. I’ve always been a Hoyt man but after shooting the Hoyt Ventum, Elite Remedy and Mathews V3, the V3 is the one that came home. When I bought the V3 they said it would be 3 weeks before there next order would arrive. This was perfect as I was having cataract surgery on my left eye in a few days (right eye dominate and it was done last year) and needed 2 weeks for the don’t lift more than 10lbs for 2 weeks and no strenuous activity. The next day the bow shop call, hey your bow came in and it is ready. Luckily I was able to get in before the surgery to confirm the bow set up get a release and a few other things and put some arrows down range. Target below was my first 3 shots (in 15 + years) at 20 yards. 6 o’cclock was 1, 3 o’clock on the line was 2nd and the X leg was the 3rd. I was happy. So all I have been able to do is hold it and look at it sitting on it stand.

Next Tuesday is 2 weeks so I will be headed out to the range very excited.


























Air rifle is an FX Crown shooting 18.1gr pellets at 940fps with 32fpe. Wicked quiet and extremely deadly.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.


Well, at 71 I thought I'd take a look at the Sr. Archer section.
Retired Biotech professional, process design, validation, best practices, etc.
Born in the Catskill region of NY state, lived in NJ for many years, currently hiding from liberals and tax monsters, now living in PA.
Started shooting a bow in 1958, and have been active every year since, shot NFAA spots for many years, and still hit an indoor league when it's running. 3D when I get the chance. Still hunt with a bow here in the east, love chasing elk from AZ to MT.


----------



## BentinMiddle (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello y'all. I'm Kurt form the part of Georgia just north of Atlanta. My interest in Archery is just backyard target practice. I picked up my first compound bow a year ago for this purpose-- it's an old Bear Whitetail Hunter set to about 45 pounds. Shooting it is easier and accuracy is better than the old fiberglass recurve bow that I had as a teen and in my 20s.

A Senior Citizen (64?) friend of mine liked shooting my old bow so much that he wanted to pick up a well used older compound bow for backyard practice as well, but the one he got is too powerful. It's over 70 pounds peak draw and the limbs are adjusted for the lowest poundage setting possible, so he really needs to just get a different bow.

I think he'd be happiest with one in the 50 pound draw weight range.


----------



## Stephen A. G (Oct 9, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.



My name is Steve. I am 69 years old and reside in Golden, CO. I am a retired surgeon and feel in love with bow hunting. I had major back issues that resulted in me missing the last 3 years of hunting. I had back surgery this past April, so I am truly excited looking forward to antelope, deer, and elk hunting in 2022. I also enjoy 3D shooting.


----------



## Stephen A. G (Oct 9, 2021)

BentinMiddle said:


> Hello y'all. I'm Kurt form the part of Georgia just north of Atlanta. My interest in Archery is just backyard target practice. I picked up my first compound bow a year ago for this purpose-- it's an old Bear Whitetail Hunter set to about 45 pounds. Shooting it is easier and accuracy is better than the old fiberglass recurve bow that I had as a teen and in my 20s.
> 
> A Senior Citizen (64?) friend of mine liked shooting my old bow so much that he wanted to pick up a well used older compound bow for backyard practice as well, but the one he got is too powerful. It's over 70 pounds peak draw and the limbs are adjusted for the lowest poundage setting possible, so he really needs to just get a different bow.
> 
> ...


I truly enjoyed reading your post. I reside in Denver, but most my family is from Atlanta and La Grange, GA. I visit 4-6 times per year and I was wondering is you new good 3-D target ranges in the area.


----------



## BentinMiddle (Oct 3, 2021)

I've nevr been to a 3D range, or any outdoor archery range. When I get better, and especially if my older friend gets a different bow that he likes to practice with, we may start looking for ranges / 3D foam animal shoots.

(Right now, I don't need a target. The 24" x 24" block "is" the target, and if I can get all of my "good arrows" (I have 7 that fit this description now, and several more that are bent or damaged) in a melon-sized group in the center of that big block, I'm happy.)


----------



## Stephen A. G (Oct 9, 2021)

BentinMiddle said:


> I've nevr been to a 3D range, or any outdoor archery range. When I get better, and especially if my older friend gets a different bow that he likes to practice with, we may start looking for ranges / 3D foam animal shoots.
> 
> (Right now, I don't need a target. The 24" x 24" block "is" the target, and if I can get all of my "good arrows" (I have 7 that fit this description now, and several more that are bent or damaged) in a melon-sized group in the center of that big block, I'm happy.)


I am 69 years of age and started archery about 15 years ago. I must tell you that I think you will find 3-D life size target shooting quite exhilarating and exciting. Especially


BentinMiddle said:


> I've nevr been to a 3D range, or any outdoor archery range. When I get better, and especially if my older friend gets a different bow that he likes to practice with, we may start looking for ranges / 3D foam animal shoots.
> 
> (Right now, I don't need a target. The 24" x 24" block "is" the target, and if I can get all of my "good arrows" (I have 7 that fit this description now, and several more that are bent or damaged) in a melon-sized group in the center of that big block, I'm happy.)


I am 69 years of age and started archery about 15 years ago. I truly feel that you will find 3-D exhilarating and exciting, especially when the targets are outside in the your native environment. Honestly, I enjoy this as much as hunting. I hope you are able to expand your archery experience.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

WhiteFalcon said:


> Hi, I am White Falcon, and had this handle back in the CB days also.I have had it for years and years. I'm 74 and have been putting up with a bad shoulder. My wife and I live in N.E. TX. I love to hunt and have been switching back and forth with a recurve and long bow. I have been a lurker more on this site, but I am a regular on others. Thanks for letting me come out of the shadows.
> White Falcon


Do to Shingles in my left arm and hand, I can only shoot recurves and longbows.


----------



## deleted_myself (Oct 24, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.


I just started archery this past week, at the ripe old age of 64. I got into it just to have a hobby to keep me busy in my upcoming retirement years AND to have something to motivate me to be less of a couch potato.

I spent a lot of time researching bows and narrowed the choices down to a 1/2 dozen I wanted to try: Prime Nexus, Elite Enkore, Mathews V3, Bowtech Solution SS, PSE EVO EVL, and the Hoyt RX5. The Hoyt was the last one I tried and, to be quite honest, I fully expected it to be no better than an $1100 flagship aluminum bow but with another $600 tacked on for the Hoyt name and the carbon material. I was blown away at how it felt from start to finish. While it was more than I wanted to spend, I pulled the trigger (no pun intended) and bought it (wilderness color), adding on a CBE Engage Hybrid Sight and Hamskea Trinity Hunter Pro Rest. I have my first lesson scheduled for this coming Monday so I can learn the proper technique from the beginning.

Just so happens, the place where I bought the bow is 3 buildings down from where I work and they have a range where I can practice daily during lunch hour. So, I look forward to this new world (for me) of archery.


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Fellow Seniors,

My name is Gary and I have been living in Kansas for the past 27 years. I grew up in Oklahoma. I am 62 years old. Worked in the Refining and Petro-Chemical industry for almost 40 years. Retired in '19. Have been involved in the outdoors all my life. Used to tell my wife I would hunt deer with a pocket knife if they had a season! Have been strictly bowhunting them for the past 25 years. I love to play guitar and sing. Also play a lot of golf. My son-in-law got me started in competitive archery this spring. Have shot 3D, field, etc. and plan to shoot some indoor this winter. (Not sure how I ever had time for work! )


----------



## Stephen A. G (Oct 9, 2021)

grimes.ron said:


> I just started archery this past week, at the ripe old age of 64. I got into it just to have a hobby to keep me busy in my upcoming retirement years AND to have something to motivate me to be less of a couch potato.
> 
> I spent a lot of time researching bows and narrowed the choices down to a 1/2 dozen I wanted to try: Prime Nexus, Elite Enkore, Mathews V3, Bowtech Solution SS, PSE EVO EVL, and the Hoyt RX5. The Hoyt was the last one I tried and, to be quite honest, I fully expected it to be no better than an $1100 flagship aluminum bow but with another $600 tacked on for the Hoyt name and the carbon material. I was blown away at how it felt from start to finish. While it was more than I wanted to spend, I pulled the trigger (no pun intended) and bought it (wilderness color), adding on a CBE Engage Hybrid Sight and Hamskea Trinity Hunter Pro Rest. I have my first lesson scheduled for this coming Monday so I can learn the proper technique from the beginning.
> 
> Just so happens, the place where I bought the bow is 3 buildings down from where I work and they have a range where I can practice daily during lunch hour. So, I look forward to this new world (for me) of archery.


Welcome to archery!!! I to started late in life. The world of compound bows is diverse and quite sophisticated. Putting in time to do your homework will certainly pay off many dividends. It sounds like you have the perfect set up with the archery range. Again, a warm welcome.


----------



## JJ AZ (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm Jim: 71 now & living in Tucson, previously Colorado for 20 years, Virginia for 10, AZ before that....college in VA, high school in NJ.
Bought my first compound in 1980. Have hunted with shotgun, rifle, and bow. In Colo I often hunted archery elk, rifle deer. Ate a lot of venison, some elk.
Architect by training and experience, mostly retired now, doing occasional residential work. Mostly busy as contractor and grunt building my own house now (October 2021). Look forward to finishing it in a few months and setting up an archery range on my lot.
Also looking forward to more time on the motorcycle.


----------



## Deb Z (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi I’m Deborah and I am 59 and just took up archery after a 50 year hiatus. I use to shoot target archery with my family when I was a kid. I am shooting Olympic recurve and just started doing league shoots and will be going to the states in January. I live in South Florida. Plan on retiring in 2029.


----------



## Razorrick5555 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rick, 62, from Arkansas. Gave up the rifle for elk hunts. All in for bow the last 3 years . Shoot Mathews V3.


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to the fraternity. I gave gun hunting in 1996. I have been a bow only hunter ever since.


----------



## Smitty9921 (Nov 29, 2021)

jrd22 said:


> Hi, 66 years old, retired, live in the San Juan Islands in Washington state. Just started shooting a compound bow a little less than a year ago and really enjoy it. I shoot shotguns, mostly trap, five stand and sporting clays. I'm an elk hunter, go to Montana, this was my first archery season and I loved it (even though I didn't get one). Bought a used Mathews No Cam HTR here on AT and love shooting it in my yard here. I have learned so much here on AT, it's a great resource for new shooters like myself.


Hi my wife and I in our late 60's both retired , The hole work thing was a little over rated but if gave us the finical freedom to do all the things we love. Our recent adventure is archery something we took up during covid.
We shoot field archery and some 3d but we are in the market for a few previous owned target bows , maybe a complete set up,We live in bay area California the good news is there are many archery ranges and club's close by.
AT has been a good source of information for us rookies .


----------



## lottalead (Nov 30, 2021)

MikeShaw said:


> Hi All,
> I'm Mike from the Richmond, Virginia area. I've been shooting target archery for about five years, and I use a Samick Sage take-down recurve. I'm at the point where I shoot from 30 yards, get about two bull's eyes in 20 arrows, and I don't lose any in the woods anymore!
> 
> My goal is is to maintain the same level, but move back to 50 yards. I'd be very pleased with that.
> ...


thats a helluva nice name ya got!


----------



## dswelfelt (Aug 30, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


I'm not new to archery, but I am new to ArcheryTalk. I've shot traditional recurves off-and-on most of my life. Into compounds now...target. Just retired. Nearing 70 years old.


----------



## Grizzly63 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi all
I am 58 retired union electrician, local 481,live in mooresville, in .I am a longbow shooter, also have a few old grayling bear recurves.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Welcome to archery talk. I am doing archery the easy way, with a compound bow. As a matter of fact, I like to refer to my bow as having every bell and every whistle. LOL


----------



## WV No Cam (Jul 27, 2016)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


My name is Gene, 73, live near Wheeling, WV. I am an electrical engineer and general contractor. I have been shooting a bow since childhood, and enjoy both 3D and whitetail hunting.


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

dswelfelt said:


> I'm not new to archery, but I am new to ArcheryTalk. I've shot traditional recurves off-and-on most of my life. Into compounds now...target. Just retired. Nearing 70 years old.


Is this peep site Dan? Small world isn't it?


----------



## drax513 (Dec 29, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> Please introduce yourself, tells a your occupation / former occupation and where your from, age information optional.
> 
> Hello, I'm Tom, I'm 57, live near Madison Wisconsin and I'm the Administration Manager for a drug chain warehouse, I have been there 36 years. I day dream about retirement everyday.


Hi , I'm Felix. I'm 71 and retired 35yr Information Security Professional (19yrs USDOE and 16yrs HIGH TECH CISO).
I started in the '70s with a Bear Take-down bow and later a 1980 Darton SL50 compound. Haven't shot the newest Darton 70# hunting compound since 2014 so I sold it. Looking for advice in this forum to get back into archery.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello, 
I'm Patrick, I'm 64, retired from an engineering firm after 33 years. Living in Littleton, Colorado. Last February I had a heart attack and 4 stents, When I ask the doctor about going bow hunting in at the end of August She said let's see you want to go elk hunting right, high altitude, rough terrain, huge animal , your out of shape, all the stress of pulling that bow is going to go right through your chest and you told me you usually hunt alone. what are you going to do if you are successful? By that time ever thing she said had sunk in, and she says" No" You are 6 months out from being this close to dead. If you can get back in shape to hike the hike and carry the pack and pull the bow we'll visit in next summer. Next visit , I also want you to get a spot or garmin satellite locater. So I'm swimming, walking, exorcising, and on a diet ,because they want me to lose 10 pounds. If I lose 10 pounds I be back to what I weighed in my 20"s. That's my story!


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

10 pounds really, 10 pounds is all it takes to get back to your weight when you were in your 20's. Wow, that is all you have to to get back out hunting. You probably have 5+ pounds of water weight, so you might even be able to catch the late season bow hunt. LOL

Glad you are better. I turned my the poundage of my bows down after my surgery to get me back in the game faster. 

Good luck and welcome to Archery talk.


----------



## CaptnKidd (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone
I'm Jerry, I live in Arizona and I'm 71 years old. I grew up in Alaska, retired from Telecommunications in 2005. My wife and I traveled the country in our Motorhome full time for 8 years before settling down in southern Arizona. I last shot seriously 33 years ago. Did very well in target archery and got a black bear hunting. Always wanted to get back into it, so here I am. Not looking to get back in to hunting, too damn old to tromp around in the woods, but I love targets so thats what I will do.
Took my old equipment into the Pro Shop, it was older than most of the folks working there. Needless to say I upgraded. Love the new equipment on the market today. Looking forward to hearing what other seniors have to say


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

Ah, you've made an investment and started spending the kids inheritance. Welcome back


----------



## CaptnKidd (12 mo ago)

Michael Sellers said:


> Ah, you've made an investment and started spending the kids inheritance. Welcome back


I've been spending their inheritance for a while now....lol
Good to be back, thanks


----------



## Roy cobb (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi everyone I turn 65 in a few weeks and got back into archery a few months ago after setting up a bow for my grandson and enjoy shooting it so much I purchased one for myself have not shot for over twenty years but having fun and enjoy it a lot Looking at possible shooting 3D this year


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi,
new archer here waiting for my Invicta bow for 5 months.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

I am from Beloit wi, 64 enjoy indoor and out door archery, no hunting


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I’m 61 and have been archery hunting for over 40 years. I retired at 59 and fish and hunt. I live in WY.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Hello Trent here. Can't believe I'm a senior but according to the NFAA, 54 years young qualifies. Been on AT since it started (it was an Easton forum prior to AT.). Been shooting since Jr. High in the early 1980's. Went through a trad stage for about 10 years, other than that shoot mostly BHFS with hunting bow. I pretty much live for elk hunting here in So. Idaho. Arrowed my 10th bull this last season. Still love to watch those arrows fly and always in search of that perfectly executed shot.


----------



## JWilliams74 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello guy I'm Jason im 52 years young live in Texas been in the sport for 20+ years love to bowhunt and getting back into 3d.


----------



## Istandalone (11 mo ago)

New here. I'm Lendell, 60 years old. Out of archery for quite awhile. Attempting to get back into the sport. Hunting mainly. I'm in central Oklahoma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jklok (11 mo ago)

Hello Jamie Klok I’m 33 years old commercial and farm carpenter. From southern Alberta. Love bow hunting and anything to get out there Been bow hunting since I was 14 mostly deer. The last bunch of years really into elk hunting had some success. I’m lucky to be able to hunt them a hour away.Hope I can get my kids into it one day.


----------



## Traff (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello
I’m a retired teacher. I have been shooting archery since the late 1960’s. My first bow was a bear golden bear… yea I still remember it. In the 70’s I left archery ”to hunt with my family”. I returned to archery in the mid 80’s. I have run the gambit of compound, traditional, compound, crossbow and back to compound. I hope to continue for many years. 
Trafford


----------



## LawtonOkChuck (10 mo ago)

Hi, folks. My name is Chuck and I'm from Lawton, OK. I'll be 69 in a few months. I still work part time as an electrician, and have been doing it since 1994. My Wife and I retired on the same day in 2018 and are spending almost all of our time together. (She doesn't hunt) I started with a PSE Laser Magnum in the 80s, and bought a 55# take down Martin soon after. In 91, I bought a 65# Martin ML-14 Mountaineer and hunted with it for a long time. After getting Carpal Tunnel syndrome in both hands and having surgery in both, then a year later having shoulder surgery, I have not been able to pull 65#s. I bought a Wicked Ridge crossbow, and have hunted with it for a while now. I recently bought a 45# SAS Pioneer longbow and enjoy shooting again. I am going to try hunting with it in the fall.


----------



## Lycos (11 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm Scott. I'm 58. I live in Maryland. I started archery last year. I am a long time firearms shooter. Certified Instructor for almost anything that shoots a projectile. I bought my first starter bow last year. I got a PSE compound bow package deal to get started. Then I got my wife interested in archery, and now it's another thing we do together which has been a lot of fun. She enjoys it as much as I do.  She and I are looking to do more archery competitions in the future. Hope to see you all around.


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

Hello. My name is John I am 55 and live in NE Pennsylvania. Got away from archery and archery talk for about 12 years. Old AT profile won't allow me to do things on here. So started a new one. Be safe and shoot'em straight.


----------



## Darth_DMack (12 mo ago)

Howdy everyone, new to the forum, new to THIS forum as well. I don't know if I qualify as "senior" yet, but at 53 years old now, I battle the Senior Vision. I'm not new to archery, been shooting most of my entire life. Started with traditional, then moved to a compound bow in the early 80s. Bought a Martin Saber compound bow in 2010, killed a bunch of deer with it, but put it in storage until recently. Now, I'm shooting a 2021 Martin DSX31 and a 2021 Martin Anaxx38 Target Bow. 

My wife and I are starting to shoot Tuesday Night League (20 yd spots) together, and having a blast. 

I'm retiring soon after 35 years in the Army. Looking forward to the next chapter in my life.

Thanks for a great forum!

~ Darren


----------



## EricQ (8 mo ago)

Hi, I'm Eric, I am 52 years old and I live in Menifee, CA. I am a wastewater operator for the City of Oceanside. Looking to learn more about San Diego areas for Archery hunting and areas East of Hemet near Quinn Flats, and that area. Any tips people might have would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## goofyfoot2001 (Aug 1, 2014)

Kevin, I've been here for a while but don't post much. 57 in Tega cay,sc. I have a Liberty 1 at 65# and a Prime Logic at around 72# and plan to get that pup up to 80# before I completely blow out my shoulder, knees and back. Wait, I think I'm 58. i on;t know and don;t care. I stopped counting.


----------



## rhoover800 (11 mo ago)

Hi Guys, my name is Ron. I am 67 years old new to the forum and archery. It was something that interested me for some time, but didn't have anything around my old house. I moved 4 months ago and my new house has 2 ranges close by and a very supportive archery club.


----------



## AWS (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi guys, 75 here, retired from a lot of things. I was an avid bow hunter in WI from1954 till 1972 and moved to a state that you had to make a choice and my wifes family were all rifle hunters. So I got away from it for awhile. about 3 years ago I got back into it, I shoot some 3D shoots, bowfish(smoked 50 lbs of carp last year) and I just got into calling coyotes to the bow, talk about a rush. I called in 5 to under 40 yards last Nov. before my wifes health issues put a halt to hunting. I've been a predator caller, trapper for 50 yrs with a rifle and have done Some ADC work in WI, MN, ND, WA, AZ and NM,. This was my first Javelina season over in AZ drought had the numbers way down at ur campsite no one even saw a javelina and they have filled out every year in the past. My main mode of travel in the desert is my MC.


----------



## vital hit (May 27, 2014)

Hello. 64 years of age here, been bowhunting since my early 20's. Things have changed alot over the years. Some good, some not so good.
I'm an old school hunter. Shots taken farther than 40 yards shouldn't be taken in my opinion, too many bad things can happen over that range. Bows now days are designed to kill game at huge distances, and while they are built to to do so and can, many a hunter can't. I'm constantly hearing stories of 50, 60 and 70 yard shots, and more often than not, there is a wounded animal left to suffer and die a wasted death because of poor judgement. We owe it to the animal to show more respect. That's the old school way, always has been and always will. Respect the animal you are hunting. That's bowhunting.


----------



## vital hit (May 27, 2014)




----------



## slwnbp (6 mo ago)

Hi, Steve from southern Illinois. I am 69 years old and had not shot a bow in 30 years. Decided to get into a little target shooting. My first concern was "am I still able to draw a bow" happy to say if it's not over about 50lb I am ok. I joined Archery Talk to learn and buy some equipment.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello, Nolan here, I'm 63 almost 64 live in the North Georgia Blueridge Mountain foothills. I have worked the last 41 years in the printing industry printing anything from old style airline guides, motel directories, junk mail like you get and throw away and scratch off lottery tickets. My main hobbies are Deer and Turkey hunting. I just can't get enough of either one. Just bought a Matthews VXR 31.5 from one of my son in laws and love the bow. Looking for retirement soon. Love spending time with my family. My wife and I have 3 kids that are all married and 4 grand children.


----------



## markzinnel (7 mo ago)

65, shifting from right dominant to left. Interested in barebow. Have two compound bows that I can no longer draw due to shoulder injuries so will sell and move on. Started off with recurve at 12, moved to compound in 20s.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi from State College pa, 66, retired, Christian, family man, tradesman have hunted since 12, archery since 26, only archery hunt for last 15 yrs, shoot Gearhead T24 now, have owned about every bow company out there and many that were companies but have closed their doors, also shoot crossbow now ravin, but have owned several others, shot gun hunt small game with my 2 labs, have done this with many labs, i just like to hunt


----------



## jeters66535 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi my name is Jerry. 56 soon to be 57. Live near Manhattan, KS. Been shooting about 4 years now. Shoot a little bit of everything but really like target archery (FITA) and Field. I have had a fair amount of bows and setups. Started with a PSE Stinger, a couple Stinger 3 G's, Expression, a couple Shootdowns, Centrix 3B, and now a pair of Supra Focus SE 37". One is set up for indoor and the other for all outdoor games. Made lots of progress since I started and winning a few events here and there. Been lurking here for a couple years now trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Matsprt (8 mo ago)

Hi All,
I’m a total newby to this archery stuff. I’ve been a gun hunter all my life. Finally made it back to Montana and decided I need to try something new - bow hunting it is !! I have so much to learn but I’m fortunate to have a good pro shop in town that helps. I can step out the front door and practice. 
Have a friend that helped guide me on my first bow purchase (I bought a Mathews V3X 29”) and I’m working toward gathering all the other things one seems to need in addition to just a bow. 
Looking forward to gathering much needed knowledge from the resources this site offers.


----------



## Cobry (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello all, my name Bryan 62 yo 
I live in western Colorado and have been elk and deer hunting for all my life. On and off archery, rifle and muzzle loader. Sorta sitting this archery season out. Well at least until this week when I get a MRI to if I’ve got just a shoulder impingement or something else. I’ve been a member for years and now I’m working on trying to be a little more social on this awesome site! 
thanks


----------



## lionfish (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi,
My name is David, I live in the foothills of the Colorado mountains where I was raised. My friends poke fun at me as I cannot say I am a native as I have been here since I was 3 months old. That's fine, I've been here longer than most of the pups that can claim to be a native anyway. I'm 68 years old and have been retired for 8 years.
I've only taken up archery since the pandemic and my neighbor who is an avid archer/hunter let me shoot his wife's bow. I fell in love with the sport, though with only my mostly vegetarian wife and I in our family, I haven't hunted in many years although I kept up shooting things that go bang (love my 50 caliber Hawken). Anyway, my neighbors appreciate a much more quiet sport and I've found pointy things are as fun as loud things. Actually, thinking that I may have to take up hunting again as I love being in the outdoors and I know enough people that will eat wild game that none would go to waste.
Other sports, golfing, scuba diving, biking and hiking.

I do have one question that maybe one of you may help me with. I am going to be posting my first item in the classifieds. I have read the rules, but rule number 8: You must display your profile with a valid email address. Your date of birth must also be filled in, however does not need to be public.

I haven't figured out how to add my birthdate to my profile and haven't been able to find anyone that can pass that information on to me. If you know how how to do this (I believe my email is already there) I would appreciate the help.

thanks David


----------



## Radley (9 mo ago)

Hello all - I am 66 and have been shooting for less than a year. I started shooting with the idea of hunt white tail or wild boar in Georgia where I live. But have really been only target hunting. I have again considered hunting again and am working to up the poundage on my PSE. Have a range out to 50 yards in my back yard and am enjoying that for now.


----------



## Kthornhill (3 mo ago)

HI There,
My name is Ken Thornhill and I guess I qualify as I am 74 years old. I shoot trad gear, at about 45#@30". I shoot every day, weather permitting. I have had a hip and shoulder replacement, and it hasn't slowed me down at all.
After an eye injury, I switched from right to left, and had simple cataract surgery that brings me back to about 20/50. Now I shoot both left and right.


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey
My name is Jim Schmick, 73 yrs young. Switched to a 60lb pse a few years ago and shooting it at about 53 lbs dw.
This year will be different for me as we lost the land we hunted on for the last 30 yrs, so will be hunting from the ground.. Got a asat 3d leaf camo suit for preparing my sits.
shooting every day but not as easy as it used to be.. hopefully all goes well.


----------



## andrek666 (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I am Andre Kowalczyk from Sugar Land, Texas. I am now 75 years old. Like to shoot indoor targets for recreation. My bow is a Hoyt Protec HT 4000. I am new to the AT forum, and am happy to meet y'all


----------



## Djatah (5 mo ago)

I’m Alan from Los Angeles. I’m 42, started shooting on the weekends a few months ago with my 8 yr old son. I do security for a big tech firm. I shoot mostly for fun and stress relief, but I’d still like to be competition worthy one day. I have a Hoyt Xceed with long DAS 3k limbs (40# @ 17”) shooting carbon 630 shafts from Easton. Learned lots from this forum already, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

I’m Tim from kilmicheal MS, turn 62 in Dec retiring Dec 8th. Hunting, fishing anything outdoors!


----------



## raleel (2 mo ago)

Howdy. I’m Doug from South Central Washington. Mostly interested in target shooting, and maybe some 3d later on. Dad was heavy into archery, and I inherited a couple of his bows. Getting back into it myself, and having a good time with a cheap Amazon bow


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

raleel said:


> Howdy. I’m Doug from South Central Washington. Mostly interested in target shooting, and maybe some 3d later on. Dad was heavy into archery, and I inherited a couple of his bows. Getting back into it myself, and having a good time with a cheap Amazon bow


Welcome to the forum, let us know if you need any help!


----------



## Lost Oki (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am Don, 74 yrs old, retired 3 yrs ago and have had a bow in my hands since I was 11. Long bows, recurves, compounds. Have been hunting with crossbow the last few years due to shoulder injury but I started back this year with my Bear Kodiak Hunter at 45 lbs. Still a little too much but I try to shoot several times a week. Decided I needed a lighter draw weight and am in the process of building my first board bow. Hopefully a Hickory long bow after this one.


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Hello. I am new to this forum. Up in the years as well. Classified as a senior but still young at heart. The old bones just don't heal like the young ones. I shoot an American Eagle 90# recurve compound 50% let off. Old school but top of the line back then. More a target shooter these days than a hunter.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,
My name is David, I live in the Mts of east Tn, originally from Lansing MI, I work for lg highway construction company serving east Tn,Nc,va, wva, I do heavy haul, and operate heavy equipment, or run a quad axle aluminum dump! Been heavy into archery since 08, and have never looked back. Love to shoot winter spot leagues, 3d 3-4 times a summer only because it’s a busy time of yr! And shoot with neighbors and friends at home! AT is like a home full of good people with tons knowledge.


----------



## Path (25 d ago)

Hey, my name is Pat 73 yrs. retired many years ago from auto work in Detroit and moved to Florida west coast. Loved archery in Michigan shot a lot of 3-D and longbow competitions. Wasnt much going on when I moved here so kind of fell away from Archery. Things are starting to pickup here again so very happy to return to Archery bought an Elite Revol compound and a few recurves am not shooting at the same level I used to but am improving quickly. Hope to pick up new ideas here. God Bless!


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

Hi my name is Stuart I'm 62 years young well mentally anyway, Ex pat New Zealander living on the Gold Coast of Australia, I just return to archery in the last year after a 36 year hiatus, Shoot mainly 3D, Target and Indoor, just amazed at the technical development of archery over the last 30 plus years. I've also turn in to the office bitch do all the invoicing, purchasing, freighting and problem solving. Cheers


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

No! I don't want to!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I may be 57 but there's an 8yr old driving.
I am a mold maker. I work in wood and composites primarily. I also build most of my archery gear. I built my bow from various parts, I build strings, stabs, scopes, rests and of course I fletch my own arrows. I do some coaching from time to time.

Many years ago I was a staff shooter and even got to do some R&D for some companies on products many of us have shot or know of. That stuff was fun and I enjoyed working in the booths at major events. It felt good to be a member of a team and I got to shoot with and work with some great people over the years. These days I have an empty shirt and shoot mostly gear I have designed and built or modified in some way.

I call Greensboro NC home and practice in my back yard.


----------



## bbbarrow (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi my name is stuart not a writer but I try. Started shooting a bow 1971 I'm 70 years old still hunt out of trees shot recurves for 30 of my years black widow was my best bow now I shoot mathews hunt with a v3x 33 65# 29" shoot 3D every weekend through summer shot a lot of big shoots won some not all but I still shoot hunter classes I just enjoy shooting them done my share of elk hunting loved it. killed a few nice bulls best 330 p&y sad to say to old to run the mountains now. I live in Indiana always have and have well over 100 deer with bow. taught many kids how to shoot. Archery has always been what gets me going but at my age I can see me slowing down. A retired floor mechanic of 40 years glad that's over.


----------



## cbxbowhunter (5 d ago)

Hello, my name is Chuck. I live in Maryland and I've hunted sense I was 13. At that age I used a Bear Kodiak Magnum. Well, that's the first bow I remember. There are definitely more deer now than, then. Small game is a different story as probably same in most states. I am on disability and 64 yrs. old. Worked for my local Utility as a machinery Mech., steamfitter, steel worker, fabricator, and welder. Worked myself to death - almost. I have been blessed to have some really good deer hunting spots with large numbers and occasional "shooter" bucks. Glad to join, "The Talk", for men/women.


----------



## 2bowme (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi my name is Rich, retired painter of 40 years really enjoyed bowhunting and target archery for many years, trying to get back into Target archery, hope to see some of you at the tournaments


----------



## jimmy james (1 d ago)

Hello my names is Jim (73 years young). I've been bowhunting for over 50 years, but had to quit because of shoulder injuries. I've since been using a friend's crossbow. IMO, hunting with a crossbow has been the most anti climatic hunting I've ever experienced. I still hope to be able to bow hunt again someday in the near future as I'm scheduled for shoulder surgery in Feb.


----------

